# From Malaysia To Australia - Support for Malaysians/Those Living in Malaysia



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am originally from Malaysia and I have recently embarked on my migration journey to Australia (submitted my EOI in 2016 and awaiting ITA).

A friend of mine who studied in Australia and has since migrated to Melbourne, Australia planted this idea in my mind back in 2011. At that time I was not sure whether migration is the path for me, as I felt things could get better at home.

After many contemplating years, going back and forth on my decision, I finally took the stand to move. I know the journey ahead is difficult and will be challenging, in fact I will lose a good comfortable life that I have in Malaysia, but I also know what I will gain for me and my family once I move to Australia. Everyone has own reasons why they move and I have mine as well. But most Malaysians who intend to move, may have one or two reasons in common which we all could relate to. 

I created this thread because I could not find any thread that provides support, help and advise for Malaysians or those living in Malaysia who want or plan to emigrate to Australia. It would be also great to know who are other members from Malaysia that are in the same boat as I am - and together we can support and encourage each other for our big journey ahead.

I will share my journey as I go along and I hope those who already made it there or could help chip in your 1 or 2 "sen" as well. Or, just drop by and say hi!

Just to start off, I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points on 20-Sep-2016 and currently awaiting invitation. My occupation quota ceiling became full in March 2017 and hence I have to wait for another couple of months to know my result. I have never studied in Australia or lived there, but I do have a partner who completed his tertiary education and lived in Australia before.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Hi from across the causeway. 

I've got my 190 NSW visa invitation in May and now awaiting for grant. 

Which state are u planning to stay in? I know of Malaysians in Melbourne and Sydney.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Abang, aku Singaporean . Boleh join this thread ? I'm here to give help and perhaps receive some


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Hi from across the causeway.
> 
> I've got my 190 NSW visa invitation in May and now awaiting for grant.
> 
> ...


Hello neighbour!
I'm in the IT line and hence plan to move either to Sydney or Melbourne. Both places are great I suppose, so I'd really think it depends where I'll get the job 

When are you planning to move given that you'll possibly get your grant this year?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Abang, aku Singaporean . Boleh join this thread ? I'm here to give help and perhaps receive some




 I'm Singaporean too haha!

What's your current status?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Abang, aku Singaporean . Boleh join this thread ? I'm here to give help and perhaps receive some


Of course boleh bro. Have you received your grant yet? I'm still at the waiting stage due to my job code being overly popular with high number of applicants. Keeping fingers crossed for this year.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Hello neighbour!
> I'm in the IT line and hence plan to move either to Sydney or Melbourne. Both places are great I suppose, so I'd really think it depends where I'll get the job
> 
> When are you planning to move given that you'll possibly get your grant this year?



Oh same here! Both me and wifey are both in IT line too. We wanted to move to Melbourne actually cos all our friends and relatives are there. Since we got our NSW sponsorship, we'll have to stay in Sydney first and fullfill our 2 yrs obligations.

I will be moving first to look for a job. Targetting to move in Aug should we get our grant around there. Wifey is still in her job so at least there won't be a disruption in income. My girls are also taking their PSLE and N/O level exams this yr so we'll hv to wait till they complete their exams before we move over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

I received my PR and planning the big move to Sydney in March 2018. In facebook, there is a page for Malaysian in Sydney which is also very helpful


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Hi fellow Malaysians,

I have completed PTE-A and EA skills assessment, with 60 points. I managed to acquire all required documents, except my wife's proof of functional English. I am only pending this and will lodge EOI very shortly.

Hope can discuss more here.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> I'm Singaporean too haha!
> 
> What's your current status?
> 
> ...


Great , waiting for grant . Look at my signature


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> Of course boleh bro. Have you received your grant yet? I'm still at the waiting stage due to my job code being overly popular with high number of applicants. Keeping fingers crossed for this year.


Great , waiting for grant . Look at my signature


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Oh same here! Both me and wifey are both in IT line too. We wanted to move to Melbourne actually cos all our friends and relatives are there. Since we got our NSW sponsorship, we'll have to stay in Sydney first and fullfill our 2 yrs obligations.
> 
> I will be moving first to look for a job. Targetting to move in Aug should we get our grant around there. Wifey is still in her job so at least there won't be a disruption in income. My girls are also taking their PSLE and N/O level exams this yr so we'll hv to wait till they complete their exams before we move over.
> 
> ...



You might receive the grant at the same time your daughters finished their exams. After which you will scout for job and make the big move 😊


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> You might receive the grant at the same time your daughters finished their exams. After which you will scout for job and make the big move



I am actually hoping for earlier but whatever it is, I'll just wait out. My wife would be happier to stay on for a few more months. She's planning to wait out till Apr when she'll be getting her bonus before the big move. However it would mean my children will hv to stay for another semester and we could only move over in April. 

Lots to think of and consider  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> I am actually hoping for earlier but whatever it is, I'll just wait out. My wife would be happier to stay on for a few more months. She's planning to wait out till Apr when she'll be getting her bonus before the big move. However it would mean my children will hv to stay for another semester and we could only move over in April.
> 
> Lots to think of and consider
> 
> ...


Agree, as exciting as it is , moving is not just taking a plane and validating your visa. The bonus will be helpful if you are moving there without without a job .


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> I received my PR and planning the big move to Sydney in March 2018. In facebook, there is a page for Malaysian in Sydney which is also very helpful


That's great news! Congrats! Have you found a job yet? Is your entire family following you there?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Great , waiting for grant . Look at my signature


Oops sorry  I was viewing the post from mobile and it doesn't show the signature part. May I know your ANZSCO code?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Hi fellow Malaysians,
> 
> I have completed PTE-A and EA skills assessment, with 60 points. I managed to acquire all required documents, except my wife's proof of functional English. I am only pending this and will lodge EOI very shortly.
> 
> Hope can discuss more here.


Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> That's great news! Congrats! Have you found a job yet? Is your entire family following you there?




Hi there, I am moving over alone in March 2018. Will only plan to start the job hunt late this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm a Singapore-based Malaysian too. I'm also going alone to Sydney as soon as the visa is approved. I wish everyone here a very good luck in getting the visa grant soon.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Wingmaker said:


> Hi fellow Malaysians,
> 
> I have completed PTE-A and EA skills assessment, with 60 points. I managed to acquire all required documents, except my wife's proof of functional English. I am only pending this and will lodge EOI very shortly.
> 
> Hope can discuss more here.


All the best Wingmaker! I somehow was never able to crack PTE-A and I have no idea why when my IELTS results are much better. By the way, are you going for 189 or 190?


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> All the best Wingmaker! I somehow was never able to crack PTE-A and I have no idea why when my IELTS results are much better. By the way, are you going for 189 or 190?


I am applying for 189.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> Oops sorry  I was viewing the post from mobile and it doesn't show the signature part. May I know your ANZSCO code?


Can't remember the code off hand , my occupation is internal auditor


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Agree, as exciting as it is , moving is not just taking a plane and validating your visa. The bonus will be helpful if you are moving there without without a job .




Will u be moving alone or with family?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello fellow Malaysians & Singaporeans!

Happy to see a thread dedicated to Malaysians (and possibly Singaporeans too) where we can help each other out. Migration can be a pretty strenuous process and a support system sure helps a lot.

I have been playing with the idea of applying for a PR since coming back and finally decided to proceed with it this year. 

Currently waiting for my skills to be assessed (Marketing Specialist) and really praying hard for the best. I am crazy worried with the new state lists since Marketing Specialist is almost nowhere to be found.........

Wishing the rest of you all the best! Hope to hear some invites soon!


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

:wave: Fellow Malaysian here, waiting for grant.

Currently contemplating a move to either Perth or Brisbane due to the concentration of engineering opportunities in these two cities.

Was in Sydney before for quite a number of years. Great city, but the exorbitant property prices and lack of vacancies in my field made me cross it off my list of places to settle down. Still remains one of my favourite vacation destinations though.

Good luck in your application, fellow countrymen. Perhaps we can create a Whatsapp group to congregate?


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Hello fellow Malaysians & Singaporeans!
> 
> Happy to see a thread dedicated to Malaysians (and possibly Singaporeans too) where we can help each other out. Migration can be a pretty strenuous process and a support system sure helps a lot.
> 
> ...


Wish you have smooth experience in doing this, you can ask any question about getting documents in Malaysian context, such as Certificate of Good Conduct and whatnot.


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Hello fellow Malaysians & Singaporeans!
> 
> Happy to see a thread dedicated to Malaysians (and possibly Singaporeans too) where we can help each other out. Migration can be a pretty strenuous process and a support system sure helps a lot.
> 
> ...


Marketing Specialist is on the new MLTSSL list, so you don't have to go through the 190 path anymore. Accumulate enough points and you can apply for 189.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> Wish you have smooth experience in doing this, you can ask any question about getting documents in Malaysian context, such as Certificate of Good Conduct and whatnot.


Hi Wingmaker! 

Thanks a lot! I have actually gotten my Certificate of Good Conduct. Pretty surprised at the.....very short statement..... issued on the certificate. 




Salary said:


> Marketing Specialist is on the new MLTSSL list, so you don't have to go through the 190 path anymore. Accumulate enough points and you can apply for 189.


Your post made my heart jump out of my throat!! I don't think it is on the MLTSSL though but I am secretly hoping that I am wrong on this one...! I can only find it on the STSOL.


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Hi Wingmaker!
> 
> Thanks a lot! I have actually gotten my Certificate of Good Conduct. Pretty surprised at the.....very short statement..... issued on the certificate.
> 
> ...


Oops, that's my bad, you're right, it's on the short term list. Did a ctrl+f and didn't realise that it's on the next table


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Will u be moving alone or with family?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alone


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

Those who are applying for 190SN don't have to worry about staying in nominated state. As the obligation is a moral obligation. 

Your visa grants will say "Australian Resident" Conditions "NIL"

Unlike other regional visa which restricts you to only a certain postcode. 

By the way ex malaysian 3 years in melbourne. Willing to help if anyone needs it. More then 20k malaysians are in melbourne. You wont go to a place where you dont bump into a malaysian or a malaysian restaurant. Best decision I have ever made.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

selvenz said:


> Those who are applying for 190SN don't have to worry about staying in nominated state. As the obligation is a moral obligation.
> 
> Your visa grants will say "Australian Resident" Conditions "NIL"
> 
> ...



Wow .. thanks! U just made my heart jump out in joy ! Now that really got me thinking 

Both me and wife waited quite long for a sponsorship (since 2015) and were quite thankful to actually be selected by NSW for a state sponsorship. Don't actually want to appear ungrateful though hehehe. 

We love Melbourne very much but thought of giving Sydney a try. Unfortunately prices of house rental in Sydney really seems exhorbitant as compared to favourable suburbs in Melbourne. That is really putting a damper on us. 

Will they know we "betrayed" them since the visa grant is a 190?  I hv a friend who also just got his 190 grant in March this yr from SA and he is adamant abt moving to Melbourne next yr.

I'm actually kinda worried it might hamper our RRV application. 

What are your thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Wow .. thanks! U just made my heart jump out in joy ! Now that really got me thinking
> 
> Both me and wife waited quite long for a sponsorship (since 2015) and were quite thankful to actually be selected by NSW for a state sponsorship. Don't actually want to appear ungrateful though hehehe.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from. Rental in Sydney is so much more expensive if compared to Melbourne and Adelaide. I am also more keen on moving to Adelaide or Melbourne because I have more close friends in those states but I will give Sydney a try first. 
I have bought my one way ticket in March 2018 and will be staying at a friend place temporary in Wollongong (where I used to study) while i get my stuff together. 
Looking at the rental prices on the Domain site is really painting a realistic picture on how far my savings will stretch. So I might consider to share a unit for the first 6 months to get my bearings as I would be heading there alone.


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

jtsl9 said:


> poyoda said:
> 
> 
> > Wow .. thanks! U just made my heart jump out in joy ! Now that really got me thinking
> ...


I'm state sponsor in mel and citizen .


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

No need to worry. 189 and 190 is nil conditions. Up to you to decide . There are thousands and thousands who have done this or moved around.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm okay with staying in nsw for two years . It's a huge state , rental rates outside Sydney is drastically cheaper.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

selvenz said:


> No need to worry. 189 and 190 is nil conditions. Up to you to decide . There are thousands and thousands who have done this or moved around.


If under state sponsorship do you need to constantly update the state on your whereabouts? If unable to find job within the state and you wish to find opportunities in other states are you required to provide any justification as to why you wish to leave?

I'm asking just in case I can't get a job in the state that I'm being sponsored (if I'm being invited for 190 that is) then what should be my action plan so that I exit the state in good terms.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

selvenz said:


> I'm state sponsor in mel and citizen .


U mean u got SS from VIC?

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. Rental in Sydney is so much more expensive if compared to Melbourne and Adelaide. I am also more keen on moving to Adelaide or Melbourne because I have more close friends in those states but I will give Sydney a try first.
> I have bought my one way ticket in March 2018 and will be staying at a friend place temporary in Wollongong (where I used to study) while i get my stuff together.
> Looking at the rental prices on the Domain site is really painting a realistic picture on how far my savings will stretch. So I might consider to share a unit for the first 6 months to get my bearings as I would be heading there alone.


All the best jtsl9! April is usually a slow month for hiring due to Easter holidays but I could be wrong. I'm quite worried with "Australian Experience" requirement for job as I do not have any although my entire career involved working for international MNCs. How are you preparing for the job hunt? Are you resigning from your current job prior to your move?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. Rental in Sydney is so much more expensive if compared to Melbourne and Adelaide. I am also more keen on moving to Adelaide or Melbourne because I have more close friends in those states but I will give Sydney a try first.
> I have bought my one way ticket in March 2018 and will be staying at a friend place temporary in Wollongong (where I used to study) while i get my stuff together.
> Looking at the rental prices on the Domain site is really painting a realistic picture on how far my savings will stretch. So I might consider to share a unit for the first 6 months to get my bearings as I would be heading there alone.


U're lucky man! I don't know anybody in Sydney so it'll be a fresh new start for me. Hope to find some mates so it won't be so bad. If it's going to get really tough, I might just give up and head to Melbourne where there are more familiar faces. I guess I'll have to see how things go for me in the first few mths.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> If under state sponsorship do you need to constantly update the state on your whereabouts? If unable to find job within the state and you wish to find opportunities in other states are you required to provide any justification as to why you wish to leave?
> 
> I'm asking just in case I can't get a job in the state that I'm being sponsored (if I'm being invited for 190 that is) then what should be my action plan so that I exit the state in good terms.


If you could demonstrate through evidences that you can't find jobs in the sponsored state, it's logical that they won't hold it against you . They are wise enough to know that the visa process is driver by economic needs, supply and demand. The last thing they want is for a migrant to be jobless in the sponsored state contribute to unemployment rates, being in dire straits and resort to crime . 

The list of occupations in jobs is well thought of , one of the most mature pr processes among developed nations. There is a demand of manpower but other factors like salaries, culture differences may be the reasons migrants are not hired


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

poyoda said:


> U're lucky man! I don't know anybody in Sydney so it'll be a fresh new start for me. Hope to find some mates so it won't be so bad. If it's going to get really tough, I might just give up and head to Melbourne where there are more familiar faces. I guess I'll have to see how things go for me in the first few mths.




That was the same case for me when I went there about 10 years ago as a student. First time on a plane, first oversea trip and no familiar faces. Don't worry as there is a lot of Malaysians in Sydney. 
Btw, I am no bro / man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> That was the same case for me when I went there about 10 years ago as a student. First time on a plane, first oversea trip and no familiar faces. Don't worry as there is a lot of Malaysians in Sydney.
> Btw, I am no bro / man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oopppsss my bad! I thought you're a guy. One can hardly find girls in such forums. Sorry sister. The tapatalk mobile app is not showing your profile pic here.

Thanks for the encouragement. Hope for the experience to be a pleasant one.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Oopppsss my bad! I thought you're a guy. One can hardly find girls in such forums. Sorry sister. The tapatalk mobile app is not showing your profile pic here.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. Hope for the experience to be a pleasant one.




No worries, I get that a lot so kinda used to it. It will be worth while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> All the best jtsl9! April is usually a slow month for hiring due to Easter holidays but I could be wrong. I'm quite worried with "Australian Experience" requirement for job as I do not have any although my entire career involved working for international MNCs. How are you preparing for the job hunt? Are you resigning from your current job prior to your move?


I think everyone of us here faces two challenges. The first one being on visa grant. After the visa grant, the second challenge ensues - finding a job. The latter is the one that I'm more worried about considering that I'm currently having a stable job and decent salary. I heard that majority migrants in Australia, depending on their profession with more than 10 years working experience in their home country, could get a salary only between AUD4,000 to AUD6,000 a month which is considered low by Australian standard especially if you factor in the high tax and living cost you have to pay. Having said that, I still want to give it a try and have no regret of applying Australian PR because everyone of us lives only once in our life. I also love venturing outside world. 

For job hunting, I have started contacting some employers through linkedin but no luck yet since I have not got a visa yet. So, it's still pre-mature for them to discuss with me about the opportunities available.

As for accommodation, I, in fact, have an idea of flatsharing with fellow Malaysians or Singaporeans to save cost if possible.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> All the best jtsl9! April is usually a slow month for hiring due to Easter holidays but I could be wrong. I'm quite worried with "Australian Experience" requirement for job as I do not have any although my entire career involved working for international MNCs. How are you preparing for the job hunt? Are you resigning from your current job prior to your move?




I have been in touch with some recruiters through LinkedIn. I will start the proper job hunt in the fourth quarter just to get a feel of the employment market. 
Ideally I would like to request for a transfer as my current company has an office in Sydney but hardly unlikely so most likely I will be resigning first and heading over. 
I guess everyone would have concern abt the "Australia experience" as we lack of it. At least your have exposure to international mnc. My experience so far only involved local company and my current company is from Japan but I have only been here for about 10 months only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> I have been in touch with some recruiters through LinkedIn. I will start the proper job hunt in the fourth quarter just to get a feel of the employment market.
> Ideally I would like to request for a transfer as my current company has an office in Sydney but hardly unlikely so most likely I will be resigning first and heading over.
> I guess everyone would have concern abt the "Australia experience" as we lack of it. At least your have exposure to international mnc. My experience so far only involved local company and my current company is from Japan but I have only been here for about 10 months only


I am very certain that my international MNC experience is no match to Australian Experience requirement  Definitely have to start from scratch and trying to be mentally prepared for that journey as well. Also, I understand that Australians CV and resume are very different that what we're accustomed to here. 

By the way, anyone can share how long it takes to obtain the Certificate of Good Conduct in Malaysia?


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

Best times for job hunt is as follows

Feb till May

July till October

Worst time 
Nov - Feb - holiday season
June - End of FY

Cost of living here is relatively cheap dollar for dollar . Albeit housing is expensive. If you below 80k pa you will receive FTB benefit per child works out to 3-400 per month.

Schooling is free
Cars are cheap

100 groceries a week for a family of 4 
Average rent per week is 350 - 
please dont make mistakes and live 10-20k from CBD or in CBD only fools and rich people do that.

Lower your expectations - if you are senior manager or md youre not gonna get the same position here.
start entry level and its easy to climb.

A succesfull migrant = humble, lower expectations, carpe diem attitude and positive outlook in life - everything by merit here. never forget you are migrating for the next generation

A migrant who fails = Asian My/Sg kiasu <*SNIP*> attitude. These are the ones who complain cannot get job bla bla bla.

Most people if not all who try land a job in 6 months or less. I personally do not know anyone who does not have a job

Those who went back or failed are those who had it easy in my/sg - got job trough connections or father la or because colour of skin. they cant face reality that its by merit.

Those who succeed are those who in MY/Sg never had connections and always had to prove themselves to get away from the ******** racism and patranage to survive 

Im talking about chinese who only employ chinese, indians only indians , malay only malay. that **** wont work here only merit. Defacto language is english no one gives a **** if you can speak tamil/or mandrin or whatever. and no one gives a **** what religion you are 

No doubt there are some racist mat salleh but the most racist you will find here are us asians. this is a fact.
anyways if anyone need sample oz cv etc pm me . dont forget its the oz way or the highway no other cv style matters.

*Please note Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> I am very certain that my international MNC experience is no match to Australian Experience requirement  Definitely have to start from scratch and trying to be mentally prepared for that journey as well. Also, I understand that Australians CV and resume are very different that what we're accustomed to here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, anyone can share how long it takes to obtain the Certificate of Good Conduct in Malaysia?



Do you mean the Malaysia Police Check? Mine took about 2 weeks and it was done online by my agent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

selvenz said:


> Best times for job hunt is as follows
> 
> Feb till May
> 
> ...




Well said. I don't mind a sample of the CV as it has been a decade since I have been in tune with OZ CV format. Shall drop you a PM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> I am very certain that my international MNC experience is no match to Australian Experience requirement  Definitely have to start from scratch and trying to be mentally prepared for that journey as well. Also, I understand that Australians CV and resume are very different that what we're accustomed to here.
> 
> By the way, anyone can share how long it takes to obtain the Certificate of Good Conduct in Malaysia?


I was told that it can take up to a month for the COGC to be issued but mine was issued within a week. It helps to check the status daily as they won't notify you when it is ready. 

Once the status changes to "Certificate is ready for Collection", head over to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Putrajaya, take a number, pay the RM20 and your COGC is yours to take home 

Otherwise, I believe you can request for them to mail your Certificate to you.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

selvenz said:


> Cost of living here is relatively cheap dollar for dollar . Albeit housing is expensive. If you below 80k pa you will receive FTB benefit per child works out to 3-400 per month.



For new PR, will these benefits also apply? I understand there won't be any payout in the first 2 yrs.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

poyoda said:


> For new PR, will these benefits also apply? I understand there won't be any payout in the first 2 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FTB is immediate . Everything else is 2 year wait i.e unemployment etc

Education for UNI etc is immediate


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone, its tortilla here! 
Anyone got visa subclass 190 granted to canberra ?


----------



## ktsosj (Mar 14, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Oh same here! Both me and wifey are both in IT line too. We wanted to move to Melbourne actually cos all our friends and relatives are there. Since we got our NSW sponsorship, we'll have to stay in Sydney first and fullfill our 2 yrs obligations.
> 
> I will be moving first to look for a job. Targetting to move in Aug should we get our grant around there. Wifey is still in her job so at least there won't be a disruption in income. My girls are also taking their PSLE and N/O level exams this yr so we'll hv to wait till they complete their exams before we move over.
> 
> ...


Hey bro Yikes and Poyoda,

It's always mentioned in this forum that 60 points don't usually get invited  .

How true is it?

This is also the reason why I'm holding back my application.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

ktsosj said:


> Hey bro Yikes and Poyoda,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey bro ktsosj (u're a bro right? ), 

I am a living example of 60 points including SS getting an invite for visa. I guess it very much depends on the demand of your occupation and whether NSW is willing to sponsor you. 

I was already on the verge of giving up and resigned to fate. I told myself to just make do with the high cost of living situation in SG. 

I suppose there's hope in every situation. It comes at the most unlikely timing. If u believe in praying, do pray. Maybe someone up there could intervene and make things favourable for you. 

Besides EOI is FOC. No cost involved and there's abundant of information in this forum you can make use of to make the application yourselves.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

khh said:


> I think everyone of us here faces two challenges. The first one being on visa grant. After the visa grant, the second challenge ensues - finding a job. The latter is the one that I'm more worried about considering that I'm currently having a stable job and decent salary. I heard that majority migrants in Australia, depending on their profession with more than 10 years working experience in their home country, could get a salary only between AUD4,000 to AUD6,000 a month which is considered low by Australian standard especially if you factor in the high tax and living cost you have to pay. Having said that, I still want to give it a try and have no regret of applying Australian PR because everyone of us lives only once in our life. I also love venturing outside world.
> 
> For job hunting, I have started contacting some employers through linkedin but no luck yet since I have not got a visa yet. So, it's still pre-mature for them to discuss with me about the opportunities available.
> 
> As for accommodation, I, in fact, have an idea of flatsharing with fellow Malaysians or Singaporeans to save cost if possible.



6k aud per month in Singapore standards are considered low despite the low tax, however I'm ok with taking a pay cut if that's what it takes to landing the first job as a migrant


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Today I received an email from skill select but when I login there's no new correspondences.
I checked my immi account, it is status quo. 
Strange . Anyone received the email?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ktsosj said:


> Hey bro Yikes and Poyoda,
> 
> It's always mentioned in this forum that 60 points don't usually get invited  .
> 
> ...


Though minimally you need 60, some jobs have high cut off points , especially IT related. 70+5 gets higher chances of invitation by state


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Hey bro ktsosj (u're a bro right? ),
> 
> I am a living example of 60 points including SS getting an invite for visa. I guess it very much depends on the demand of your occupation and whether NSW is willing to sponsor you.
> 
> ...


You are a legend 👍


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone of you had to translate any of your documents (Birth Certificate etc) and how did you all come about in doing so?

I thought of translating them myself and getting a lawyer to certify them but not sure if that would be acceptable. I have called up a few certified translators and man....their charges can be very shocking....!


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Was wondering if anyone of you had to translate any of your documents (Birth Certificate etc) and how did you all come about in doing so?
> 
> I thought of translating them myself and getting a lawyer to certify them but not sure if that would be acceptable. I have called up a few certified translators and man....their charges can be very shocking....!


For my case, I used a high court interpreter, been told to do this by JPN people themselves.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Wingmaker said:


> For my case, I used a high court interpreter, been told to do this by JPN people themselves.


Thanks a lot for your confirmation! That was one option which I was considering as well.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> 6k aud per month in Singapore standards are considered low despite the low tax, however I'm ok with taking a pay cut if that's what it takes to landing the first job as a migrant



Really?! Wow .. my employer must have scrimping cos that's way below what I'm earning right at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktsosj (Mar 14, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hey bro ktsosj (u're a bro right? ),
> 
> I am a living example of 60 points including SS getting an invite for visa. I guess it very much depends on the demand of your occupation and whether NSW is willing to sponsor you.
> 
> ...


Yes yes, I'm a bro/man, thanks for your prompt reply.

Just saw bro commie's comment, and yes I'm in IT.. think my chance is colder than water.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

ktsosj said:


> Yes yes, I'm a bro/man, thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw bro commie's comment, and yes I'm in IT.. think my chance is colder than water.




Hey don't fret. My occupation is ICT Project Manager, assessed by ACS too. And I saw some System Administrator guys with same pointers with invites. I'm guessing I got selected because my spouse and I have high English scores (not points). 

Just curious, what's your assessed occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Really?! Wow .. my employer must have scrimping cos that's way below what I'm earning right at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't take that as a benchmark though sing stats indicated that average salary is 3k Sg. To have a better life in Sg, 6k is definitely not enough if you have mouths to feed and mortgage.

Though Sg has always been portrayed as low tax, yes it is for income tax. But costs of living goes up every year . 30% water hike , increased in conservancy and public transport every year . Few years ago cpf employees contribution rate was capped at 6k instead of 5k previously . 6k earners are bleeding additional 200$ every month. 

However this is not a place to complain , this is a thread for hope of a better life 😊


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ktsosj said:


> Yes yes, I'm a bro/man, thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> Just saw bro commie's comment, and yes I'm in IT.. think my chance is colder than water.


What's your points


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Don't take that as a benchmark though sing stats indicated that average salary is 3k Sg. To have a better life in Sg, 6k is definitely not enough if you have mouths to feed and mortgage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agree with you that with high costs of living, 6k for a family of 6 is not enough to live a comfortable life in SG. To add on, the expensive lease pigeon hole and competitive nature of SG. That's already way below the per capita income. 

This is why even though friends and family questioned my decision to move, I still feel it is the best decision I will make for myself and family.


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Can Translation of documents done with minimum cost? I need to translate my tax filing document from malay to english.


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

Jascha said:


> Can Translation of documents done with minimum cost? I need to translate my tax filing document from malay to english.


from my experience, they charge per document. I got mine translated at 50 sgd per document. and they will stamp to say that they are professionally translated. :llama:


----------



## ktsosj (Mar 14, 2017)

poyoda said:


> ktsosj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes yes, I'm a bro/man, thanks for your prompt reply.
> ...



Code 263111. Computer Network & System Engr

For your English assessment, you took IELTS or PTE? Which do you recommend?


----------



## ktsosj (Mar 14, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> ktsosj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes yes, I'm a bro/man, thanks for your prompt reply.
> ...


Bro, i only started collating all documents required for ACS assessment. Like I said earlier, if 60 pointers is a no go, i might just give up.


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Do you know how much in Sydney for translation?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ktsosj said:


> Bro, i only started collating all documents required for ACS assessment. Like I said earlier, if 60 pointers is a no go, i might just give up.


Instead of giving up , why not aim for 20 points in English?

What's your job code ?


----------



## ktsosj (Mar 14, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> ktsosj said:
> 
> 
> > Bro, i only started collating all documents required for ACS assessment. Like I said earlier, if 60 pointers is a no go, i might just give up.
> ...


Not easy bro, only confident in getting 10 points. 
Job code 263111 
I'm not young anymore, will not be able to claim points for my age next year october.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

tortilla said:


> Hi Everyone, its tortilla here!
> Anyone got visa subclass 190 granted to canberra ?


Hi tortilla, we're not tracking 190 invitation here. I suppose you could try checking in ACT discussion.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

ktsosj said:


> poyoda said:
> 
> 
> > ktsosj said:
> ...


I tried both and found IELTS is easier to score than PTE. But IELTS fees are more expensive than PTE. I heard British Council is planning to increase the price to RM900 in September, not sure how legit this info is by the way.

Try submitting your EOI under state sponsorship, you'll get additional 5 points if state decides to sponsor. For my job code anything below 65 for 189 will see no light. In fact I'm trying to score in English again to push my points to 75.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

ktsosj said:


> Code 263111. Computer Network & System Engr
> 
> For your English assessment, you took IELTS or PTE? Which do you recommend?



I took PTE-A initially and managed to score all above 80 except speaking. I got 67 for speaking. To be honest I didn't really prepare for the test. Never really did like taking exams. PTE was also to me, far more stressful than IELTS. I took IELTS thrice, finally decided to call it quits with the latest IELTS results and be satisfied with whatever scores I have. Spending 1.5k over this English test just to get 20 points was no joke too. 

Each time I wanted to give up, somehow a new path opens up for me. The first migration agency I engaged was quite useless. If only I had chanced upon this forum sooner. My current agent was recommended by a friend who got her NT 489 without the need for a job. She was only eligible for 489 with 60 points including SS. I was banking on NT 489 actually but I got rejected. When I was on the verge of despair and quitting it all together, I got my NSW ITA when I least expected it. I didn't even know when he put up the EOI .

So when someone approaches me to ask on my Visa application journey, I'll tell them honestly to prepare for disappointment but keep praying cos you never know the kind of opportunity that can happen to you as it did for me.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Btw I have another friend who has similar occupation and points as you. She is also awaiting for state sponsorship.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

ktsosj said:


> Not easy bro, only confident in getting 10 points.
> Job code 263111
> I'm not young anymore, will not be able to claim points for my age next year october.


More reason to give it your last shot. I told ielts once and pte twice to get 20 points for English.
Either give your best efforts or stay in Sg to bear the brunt of 6.9 million population and continuation of rising costs. 
Good luck buddy


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

tortilla said:


> Hi Everyone, its tortilla here!
> Anyone got visa subclass 190 granted to canberra ?


Been to Canberra many years ago as a tourist. Quite like it there. Very peaceful and nice. In fact, I have initially planned to apply for ACT sponsorship and started writing my commitment statement in April for the July opening. But, I got NSW nomination in May instead.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> More reason to give it your last shot. I told ielts once and pte twice to get 20 points for English.
> 
> Either give your best efforts or stay in Sg to bear the brunt of 6.9 million population and continuation of rising costs.
> 
> Good luck buddy



I agree with Bro commie_rick. If you are desperate enough to want it, the whole universe will conspire to help you.

Good luck to u too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> 6k aud per month in Singapore standards are considered low despite the low tax, however I'm ok with taking a pay cut if that's what it takes to landing the first job as a migrant


I'm also ready to accept pay cut but anything below AUD5,000 a month will be tough not because of pride but survival.

Below are some mathematics I have worked out based on a single adult's expenses:

Salary (say): AUD5,000/mth
Less:
Income tax (say 22.66%) : AUD1,133/mth
1-Bedroom Flat Rental (say AUD400 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD1,600/mth
Transportation (say) : AUD250/mth
Meals (say AUD200 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD800/mth
Private Health Insurance (say) : AUD60/mth (is it necessary?)
Household items/groceries (say AUD30 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD120/mth
Mobile bill (say) : AUD100/mth
Entertainment/social activities (say AUD30 per weekend x 4 weekends) : AUD120/mth
Money Sent Home for Parents (say) : AUD500/mth
*Nett Balance (Saving) : AUD317/mth*

What do you and the rest think? Let's open for discussion. Thanks.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

selvenz said:


> Best times for job hunt is as follows
> 
> Feb till May
> 
> ...


Really good points and thank you. Assured me further that I took the right decision.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

khh said:


> Been to Canberra many years ago as a tourist. Quite like it there. Very peaceful and nice. In fact, I have initially planned to apply for ACT sponsorship and started writing my commitment statement in April for the July opening. But, I got NSW nomination in May instead.


I would prefer act or Adelaide because they are peaceful but nsw invited me


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

khh said:


> I'm also ready to accept pay cut but anything below AUD5,000 a month will be tough not because of pride but survival.
> 
> Below are some mathematics I have worked out based on a single adult's expenses:
> 
> ...


Agree that less than 5k aud is tough .
To save money , learn to cook . Don't buy private insurance for the first two years. Eat healthy and exercise . Perhaps give less money to your parents , not asking you to be an ingrate but you should help when you are in a better situation


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

khh said:


> I'm also ready to accept pay cut but anything below AUD5,000 a month will be tough not because of pride but survival.
> 
> Below are some mathematics I have worked out based on a single adult's expenses:
> 
> ...


You're basing this on which suburb in Sydney bro? I checked properties around Mt Druitt and it's so expensive. That's why I am reconsidering my options if I should still head to Sydney. 

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

khh said:


> I'm also ready to accept pay cut but anything below AUD5,000 a month will be tough not because of pride but survival.
> 
> Below are some mathematics I have worked out based on a single adult's expenses:
> 
> ...


How about utilities (electricity, water, gas) and emergency fund/savings?


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

lilymay said:


> Was wondering if anyone of you had to translate any of your documents (Birth Certificate etc) and how did you all come about in doing so?
> 
> I thought of translating them myself and getting a lawyer to certify them but not sure if that would be acceptable. I have called up a few certified translators and man....their charges can be very shocking....!


Why translate ? Go to KDN in hartamas and take cabutan birth cirt for RM5 already come in english.

same with new marrigae cert RM5 already in english


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

selvenz said:


> Why translate ? Go to KDN in hartamas and take cabutan birth cirt for RM5 already come in english.
> 
> same with new marrigae cert RM5 already in english


Ohemgee! Will try that out and let you guys know how it pan out

The last time I did a cabutan, it was all in Malay 

Thanks a lot for that suggestion selvenz!


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

poyoda said:


> You're basing this on which suburb in Sydney bro? I checked properties around Mt Druitt and it's so expensive. That's why I am reconsidering my options if I should still head to Sydney.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


Can't remember which suburb as I was just randomly browsed through many weeks ago. It could be Parramatta, Campbeltown, Sutherland, etc. From my research, Parramatta seems to be a nice suburb, and Malaysian developer, EcoWorld has recently entered the Australian property market by having a mixed development there.


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> How about utilities (electricity, water, gas) and emergency fund/savings?


All the rents quoted in the grumtree or realeastate usually have already included water, gas and electricity bills. For internet, it may not. So need to check and negotiate.


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Agree that less than 5k aud is tough .
> To save money , learn to cook . Don't buy private insurance for the first two years. Eat healthy and exercise . Perhaps give less money to your parents , not asking you to be an ingrate but you should help when you are in a better situation


Not sure what is the attitude of Australian employers towards immigrants in general. Some, knowing you are hungry for job, may have "take it or leave it" attitude when negotiating the salary. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## rickcl (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi fellow members from MY and SG! I'm Rick from MY and I've been a ghost reader
for quite some time.. Didn't expect so many of us in this forum 

I'm in the same boat with yikes297, 261111 ICT BA with 65 points and DOE 13 Oct 2016. It was a bad timing for ICT BA in 2016 really. There were heaps of 65 and 70+ pointers last year all of a sudden and this year is not looking too good because there is a backlog of 70+ pointers since April cut off. Didn't mean to pour ice water over your head yikes297, it's so near yet so far for us 

Did go for PTE the 2nd time but result is around the same, 20 points for English is quite impossible for me. Maybe you could tell from the way I write here lol.

After almost a year of waiting, my agent suggested me to apply 489 from SA. So yea, I gave them the green light and I know 489 is just provisional but heck, it's better than not having a chance to be in Australia and give it a go....

I TOTALLY agree with selvenz, we migrate for our next generation. I really don't wish my son would face the same issues that we are accumulating now. Yes, Aussies will have their own sh*t accumulated, but I just don't have the faith with our "coughh"...

I've kept the migration idea mostly to myself and at least I can let go some steam here FINALLY! Why? When you tell your friends or colleagues, the "predictable" questions would come.. "MY/SG not good meh?" or "now your job can't provide you food and shelter meh?" and there's no point to debate..

I don't wanna write it as if I've gotten my Visa, but all the best to all of us and keep your hopes up high!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rickcl said:


> I TOTALLY agree with selvenz, we migrate for our next generation. I really don't wish my son would face the same issues that we are accumulating now. Yes, Aussies will have their own sh*t accumulated, but I just don't have the faith with our "coughh"...
> 
> I've kept the migration idea mostly to myself and at least I can let go some steam here FINALLY! Why? When you tell your friends or colleagues, the "predictable" questions would come.. "MY/SG not good meh?" or "now your job can't provide you food and shelter meh?" and there's no point to debate..



The very same reasons why I (and very likely commick bro too) decided to leave SG too haha. 

My spouse and I have been questioned too by friends and family.

"Hujan emas di negeri orang, hujan batu di negeri sendiri." (Quoted by my Malaysian family. I replied I benjol already that's why I want to escape hujan batu )

"U have a car, house and good career. Why leave?"

"You cannot control your children here. How sure you can do that there with exposure to all kinds?" (This part I don't understand what they mean by all kind.)

"Australians are racists/Islamophobics. You sure abt this?" (This part got me riled up cos I feel Australians are some of the nicest people on earth)

"Singapore is safe, clean, stable and has one of the best education system." (So best that children attempt suicide if they can't meet parents' expectations)

They have not been to Australia, how could they simply say that? 

I want my children to live and experience life outdoors in nature, not cooped up in a pigeon hole and face textbooks/assessment books/computers/devices all day.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

rickcl said:


> Hi fellow members from MY and SG! I'm Rick from MY and I've been a ghost reader
> for quite some time.. Didn't expect so many of us in this forum
> 
> I'm in the same boat with yikes297, 261111 ICT BA with 65 points and DOE 13 Oct 2016. It was a bad timing for ICT BA in 2016 really. There were heaps of 65 and 70+ pointers last year all of a sudden and this year is not looking too good because there is a backlog of 70+ pointers since April cut off. Didn't mean to pour ice water over your head yikes297, it's so near yet so far for us
> ...


Yes rickcl, so near yet so far. I feel you, really. Have you submitted 190 Vic? They're open now for ICT BA. 

I've attempted both PTE and IELTS before and find IELTS easier to prepare and score. My only issue is getting the elusive 8 in all four section. I just got the results for my IELTS which I took for the third time, L9, R9, S8, W7.5... Was very disappointed. Another case of almost there with overall band of 8.5  I'm sending the result for a remark and at the same time will be sitting for the exam again this month. 

I think most Malaysians and Singaporeans who wish to migrate will get bombarded with tons of question, "why what's wrong here?", "what about your parents/siblings/etc?", " you cannot survive here what you're going to do there?"... Hence we keep our intent just within a group of people who support/understand us (which is why this thread is here now ) It's important that we are focused on our objectives and mission, and do what is right for us and our family. For me there is no right or wrong country. What makes us happy is important. Many people will not share the same view as us, and some despite having the interest to migrate will not have the means to do so (job not in the list). 

I've submitted for NSW EOI last year. Going to submit for VIC soon (they require so many docs!)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcl (Jul 7, 2017)

poyoda said:


> "Singapore is safe, clean, stable and has one of the best education system." (So best that children attempt suicide if they can't meet parents' expectations)
> 
> They have not been to Australia, how could they simply say that?
> 
> I want my children to live and experience life outdoors in nature, not cooped up in a pigeon hole and face textbooks/assessment books/computers/devices all day.


Yea poyoda, it's really sad to read news about kids/teenagers in SG committed suicide just because of academic peer pressures and family expectations. Parents in MY are facing another issue which is the amount of MONEY to send their kids to private/international school. How many average Joe like me could afford to send my kid to international school? Simply Google up privte/international school fees in MY, your jaw will drop. Why not send your kids to gov school? Well.... we all know why and what's going on there....

Speaking of experience life outdoors in nature, I grew up in a small town (with hills and rivers at least) and not KL. Where do I take my kid to in the weekends? Shopping malls, indoor playground with hourly rate, another shopping mall, or worst case scenario, stay at home and watch tv. Maybe some of you would say "come on, bring your kid to a park or sth". Sorry mate, I live in Subang area and the Dengue cases is rocketing.



yikes297 said:


> Yes rickcl, so near yet so far. I feel you, really. Have you submitted 190 Vic? They're open now for ICT BA.
> 
> I've attempted both PTE and IELTS before and find IELTS easier to prepare and score. My only issue is getting the elusive 8 in all four section. I just got the results for my IELTS which I took for the third time, L9, R9, S8, W7.5... Was very disappointed. Another case of almost there with overall band of 8.5  I'm sending the result for a remark and at the same time will be sitting for the exam again this month.
> 
> ...


Hi yikes297, now it's my turn to say I feel you, really. It's so close!! W0.5 away from Band 8! I had my 1st English test in IELTS and I sucked so bad and I didn't even get Band 7. My writing was only 6.5 and the rest were higher than 7. Tired to remark and it didn't work for me, so I went straight for PTE. I nailed it in the 1st try (S90, L90, W78, R73). Thinking it's OK to proceed with 65 points and went for another try in PTE when 261111 que was dead slow and my 2nd PTE result was not better as mentioned earlier. So I gave in and just play along in this waiting game. I admire your perseverance in retrying and best of luck in your remark and your upcoming exam!!!

My agent already submitted for VIC 190 for me last year and I didnt get nominated. It was based on our resume and employability to get sponsored. No luck last year and this FY the game for Vic sponsorship has changed to NSW way. I have EOI for NSW 190 also but no luck as well. So last resort trying SA 489 now.

You're right, "no right or wrong country". Maybe it's my Preference of the way it is in that country so to speak?? I would prefer quality of life when you are not expected to OT in your office. I would prefer to live in a society where Bensi/BMW and Rolek/Panelai doesn't matter and society doesn't measure what you are in that manner.....


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

A little update on the translation of documents - the certified extract from JPN is a no go. Though the description headings (Name, Gender, Status) on the form is indeed bilingual, the details are not. So if you're a male/female, the details of your gender will still be stated as "Lelaki/Perempuan" with no accompanying English translation. 
The officer still advised me to get it translated even if I get the extract.


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

lilymay said:


> A little update on the translation of documents - the certified extract from JPN is a no go. Though the description headings (Name, Gender, Status) on the form is indeed bilingual, the details are not. So if you're a male/female, the details of your gender will still be stated as "Lelaki/Perempuan" with no accompanying English translation.
> The officer still advised me to get it translated even if I get the extract.


Its interesting you have to get it translated, because my family and many more used that without translation .

Which officer - DIPB or was it the migration agent ?


----------



## selvenz (Dec 3, 2015)

I would also like to point out . It does not matter which migration agent you employ, you should still project manage the whole process. 

The more involved you are with it the smoother it will go. A lot of the agencies have a high turnover rate.

Another good thing about micro managing or doing it yourself you learn alot more about the country , its ways whats needed.

I applied on my own from lodgement to grant under 3 months , whole process about 6months with vetasses and ielts. I was OCD about it and never gave them a chance to request for more documentation and received what they call here "Direct Grant". 

As migration is no joke so risk assessment and pre planning a must.

My other advice is the sooner you move after grant the better for you. Especially those with kids its essential that your kids start at primary rather then high school, they will adapt better .

There is another forum you need to be involved in where you will get alot of infor on rates,suburbs etc its <*SNIP*> called whirlpool. you will get the gist of local life.
https://whirlpool.net.au/

also on FB join the following groups

MIM -malaysian in melbourne
Global Malaysian Network-GMN Australian chapter
Malaysian in australia
malaysians sydney chapter

also the best blog that helped me this guy is a true migrant -motivational and real link below
A Singaporean In Australia


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I would prefer act or Adelaide because they are peaceful but nsw invited me


Canberra & Adelaide are both peaceful and both have a lower cost of living.

In general, Sydney & Melbourne have the best job prospects for most fields. But they are the most expensive to live in.

Obviously everyone chooses what suites them best based on their preference, priorities & personal circumstances.

In regional NSW, outside of Sydney, the cost of living drops, but so do the employment prospects. The same applies to outside of Melbourne.

It is best to be prepared before arriving, you can do a lot of research & then compare prior to arriving. This applies to rentals, suburbs & jobs. This will help you in many ways.

Start learning as much as you can about the job search before arriving, get to know the companies in your field, research advertisements in your field & what keywords they are looking for, broaden your job search. 

In general, it is very hard to secure a job before arriving, but it is is not impossible, so you can start applying before arriving & start building up your contacts & networks.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

selvenz said:


> Its interesting you have to get it translated, because my family and many more used that without translation .
> 
> Which officer - DIPB or was it the migration agent ?


The officer at JPN. Cause I asked if the form was bilingual and that was what he clarified. 

I am attempting the whole process on my own first. I had initially considered appointing a migration agent but was given conflicting answers by different agents. This forum has been an amazing support group with lots of information and very friendly people 

The documents I intend to translate are for pre-planning purposes. If DIBP ever needs them, at least I have them ready.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

rickcl said:


> Parents in MY are facing another issue which is the amount of MONEY to send their kids to private/international school. How many average Joe like me could afford to send my kid to international school? Simply Google up privte/international school fees in MY, your jaw will drop. Why not send your kids to gov school? Well.... we all know why and what's going on there....


Ah yes! 



rickcl said:


> You're right, "no right or wrong country". Maybe it's my Preference of the way it is in that country so to speak?? I would prefer quality of life when you are not expected to OT in your office. I would prefer to live in a society where Bensi/BMW and Rolek/Panelai doesn't matter and society doesn't measure what you are in that manner.....


I agree with this as well.

I have filed for my IELTS Enquiry of Result today at the British Council in Jalan Ampang. I was told it will take 10 weeks frusty to get the result. I was very confident that I did well for my writing, but messed up the speaking (the questions were the toughest I've ever encountered). Somehow the speaking results were more favourable than writing. Keeping my fingers crossed for 0.5 points. Registered for the next exam on 29th July. It's tough competition for ICT BA and I really couldn't afford to miss the opportunity. Wasted so much of time "waiting" last year thinking NSW will do justice. Oh well...


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> T
> 
> "Hujan emas di negeri orang, hujan batu di negeri sendiri." (Quoted by my Malaysian family. I replied I benjol already that's why I want to escape hujan batu )
> 
> "


Haha! This is a good one my friend!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

selvenz said:


> also the best blog that helped me this guy is a true migrant -motivational and real link below
> A Singaporean In Australia


Haha.. I read his blog too. Funny and full of sarcasm but his blog depicts the reality of life in SG. I think it applies to MY too.

Thanks for the links. Very useful. I joined the Malaysians in Sydney FB group. Lotsa friendly people and useful info from group members there. Without them, my wife won't know we could get durians in Sydney. 😂

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Ah yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck and I hope you get your 0.5 marks. I know how disappointed one can get when one missed the scores by 0.5.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

khh said:


> Not sure what is the attitude of Australian employers towards immigrants in general. Some, knowing you are hungry for job, may have "take it or leave it" attitude when negotiating the salary. I hope I'm wrong.


You are not wrong


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> khh said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what is the attitude of Australian employers towards immigrants in general. Some, knowing you are hungry for job, may have "take it or leave it" attitude when negotiating the salary. I hope I'm wrong.
> ...


I think it depends on your employer as well. It's best you make informed decision when accepting a given salary. For the amount of work and the quality of work you produce I'm sure you'll be rewarded accordingly, at least merit prevails in most cases.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone received grant or invitation ?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Anyone received grant or invitation ?


Not yet bro


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Anyone received grant or invitation ?


Not yet..


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Question for those in KL who has taken PTE-A, can you share which centre you went to?

I went to the one in PJ8 and during test I could hear what other candidates were talking and it disrupted my concentration. Would like to know if it's the same in other centres?


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a single living in Melbourne. I think everyone can easily survive in Melbourne with less than 5k salary. These are my expenses:

1-Bedroom Flat Rental (say AUD225 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD975/mth
Transportation (say) : AUD150/mth, I buy monthly pass lah
Meals (say AUD100 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD400/mth, usually less than that I cook at home.
Private Health Insurance (say) : AUD80/mth, yes it's necessary if you don't have a PR, but because I don't have medicare levy, I take 2% of my salary back from tax return, so theoretically speaking it's free. 
Household items/groceries (say AUD20 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD80/mth, shop at Aldi
Mobile bill (say) : AUD15/mth, who spends AUD100?
Wifi (100GB): AUD 55/mth
Entertainment/social activities (say AUD30 per weekend x 4 weekends) : AUD120/mth, usually only AUD20/mth. 
Electricity: AUD 40 /mth, shop your electricity provider properly! I helped one of my colleagues cut his bills by at least AUD 200 per year.
Water bill: free included in my rent.
Parents: MYR10k per year

Tip: also get a high savings account, it's 3% interest rate, also free ATM withdrawal. Let me know if you need referral link, it's $75 for both of us if you deposit AUD1K in.

If you're travelling often, get a Citibank Plus card, it's free withdrawal overseas and free conversion rate.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

JaslynJ said:


> I'm a single living in Melbourne. I think everyone can easily survive in Melbourne with less than 5k salary. These are my expenses:
> 
> 1-Bedroom Flat Rental (say AUD225 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD975/mth
> Transportation (say) : AUD150/mth, I buy monthly pass lah
> ...



Thanks for sharing . This is good information


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> Question for those in KL who has taken PTE-A, can you share which centre you went to?
> 
> I went to the one in PJ8 and during test I could hear what other candidates were talking and it disrupted my concentration. Would like to know if it's the same in other centres?


It is similar everywhere. What I've gathered that India is like this. So are the centers in Sg


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Good luck to those waiting! Do share your good news when you receive them 



yikes297 said:


> Question for those in KL who has taken PTE-A, can you share which centre you went to?
> 
> I went to the one in PJ8 and during test I could hear what other candidates were talking and it disrupted my concentration. Would like to know if it's the same in other centres?


Uh oh, I was about to book my test at that centre. I heard that the Subang test centre is similar... 



JaslynJ said:


> I'm a single living in Melbourne. I think everyone can easily survive in Melbourne with less than 5k salary. These are my expenses:
> 
> 1-Bedroom Flat Rental (say AUD225 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD975/mth
> Transportation (say) : AUD150/mth, I buy monthly pass lah
> ...


Great tips!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

JaslynJ said:


> I'm a single living in Melbourne. I think everyone can easily survive in Melbourne with less than 5k salary. These are my expenses:
> 
> 1-Bedroom Flat Rental (say AUD225 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD975/mth
> Transportation (say) : AUD150/mth, I buy monthly pass lah
> ...




Thanks!! This is great info! Just curious. Where in Melbourne do u stay?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

JaslynJ said:


> Tip: also get a high savings account, it's 3% interest rate, also free ATM withdrawal. Let me know if you need referral link, it's $75 for both of us if you deposit AUD1K in.
> 
> If you're travelling often, get a Citibank Plus card, it's free withdrawal overseas and free conversion rate.


I have a noob question here, what's a referral link? What is it used for?


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Thanks!! This is great info! Just curious. Where in Melbourne do u stay?


I live in St Kilda East, whcih is about 10 minutes away by train to Melbourne CBD.


----------



## JaslynJ (Aug 23, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> I have a noob question here, what's a referral link? What is it used for?


The bank is ING Direct. As a promotional offer, it gives you free money (last I checked they increased the bonus to 100 dollar), basically if you signed up through referral...

Sounds too good to be true, but their offers were more generous back then, with 2% cash back when you did a purchase using paypass...now they didtched the cashback, which makes it less valuable, but still a good debit card to have since the interest rate is high compared to big 4 banks, and free ATM withdrawal in anywhere in OZ.
*<SNIP> See Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

JaslynJ said:


> I live in St Kilda East, whcih is about 10 minutes away by train to Melbourne CBD.




Wah 225 per week for a 1 bedroom unit is quite reasonable for a suburb like St Kilda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcl (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi everyone~!

I've just got confirmation from my agent that I've got my 489 ITA from SA today~!

What a relief... It was pretty depressing last night after looking at the ITA movement for 261111 ICT BA and its pretty clear that it needs few rounds to clear 75 pointers! This is CRAZY..

I'm 80% happy and 20% sad really... After all year long waiting and couldn't reach the goal of 189. Nonetheless, I will pursue what has been granted 

I'm not here to discourage anyone especially yikes297, but please find any possible ways to get higher points or SS for your occupation. Competition for this year is tougher than ever.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

rickcl said:


> Hi everyone~!
> 
> I've just got confirmation from my agent that I've got my 489 ITA from SA today~!
> 
> ...


Congrats rick! I know how crazy it is during the last round of invitation. It's stuck at 75. I'm working really hard for my English now because it will push me to 75 points... Money going down the drain just to prove that I know English


----------



## rickcl (Jul 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Congrats rick! I know how crazy it is during the last round of invitation. It's stuck at 75. I'm working really hard for my English now because it will push me to 75 points... Money going down the drain just to prove that I know English


Thanks Yikes! Yes.. wicked English test.. Go hunt it down!!!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rickcl said:


> Hi everyone~!
> 
> I've just got confirmation from my agent that I've got my 489 ITA from SA today~!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

rickcl said:


> Hi everyone~!
> 
> I've just got confirmation from my agent that I've got my 489 ITA from SA today~!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

JaslynJ said:


> I'm a single living in Melbourne. I think everyone can easily survive in Melbourne with less than 5k salary. These are my expenses:
> 
> 1-Bedroom Flat Rental (say AUD225 per week x 4 weeks) : AUD975/mth
> Transportation (say) : AUD150/mth, I buy monthly pass lah
> ...


Thank you for sharing those numbers. They are very helpful.


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Anyone received grant or invitation ?


I think today is a good start as there are, at least, few grants for 189 and 190 today. Hope the grants will start pouring in from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> I think it depends on your employer as well. It's best you make informed decision when accepting a given salary. For the amount of work and the quality of work you produce I'm sure you'll be rewarded accordingly, at least merit prevails in most cases.


It does depend on the employer, but also depends on the personal circumstances of the job applicant.

So you can negotiate according to your personal circumstances.

It is easier to start with a higher starting salary than to start with a lower starting salary & then expect to get a high pay rise in the near future to make up for it.

Start with the starting base salary negotiations first. Once you agree on a starting salary, start negotiating additional benefits.

It is best to be sensible and reasonable. Avoid saying something like I won't accept anything lower than $xxx amount. As this could backfire.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

rickcl said:


> Hi everyone~!
> 
> I've just got confirmation from my agent that I've got my 489 ITA from SA today~!
> 
> ...


Hello rick, one question on your 489 is it family sponsor or state sponsored. I'm assuming it's state sponsor because you mentioned it's from SA. Please do correct me if wrong. Cheers  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcl (Jul 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Hello rick, one question on your 489 is it family sponsor or state sponsored. I'm assuming it's state sponsor because you mentioned it's from SA. Please do correct me if wrong. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi yikes, yes it was South Australia 489 state sponsor. Applied it on 4th July and SA closed the nomination for 261111 on 5th July. :eek2:


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Read this on ABC news. Hope it helps to reduce rent on a general basis. Compared to Melbourne, Sydney's rental market is way over the top. 

Praying hard the property market is reduced. I need to get a 3 room unit once my family comes over. 

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-...ews-Facebook_Organic&WT.tsrc=Facebook_Organic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Read this on ABC news. Hope it helps to reduce rent on a general basis. Compared to Melbourne, Sydney's rental market is way over the top.
> 
> Praying hard the property market is reduced. I need to get a 3 room unit once my family comes over.
> 
> ...



If you are a Singaporean or been in the country you will realized that rental here is higher. I assure you that when you are in Australia you will the costs of living lesser in comparison.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> If you are a Singaporean or been in the country you will realized that rental here is higher. I assure you that when you are in Australia you will the costs of living lesser in comparison.




True. I guess I'll just rough it out first and see how things goes.


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Question for those in KL who has taken PTE-A, can you share which centre you went to?
> 
> I went to the one in PJ8 and during test I could hear what other candidates were talking and it disrupted my concentration. Would like to know if it's the same in other centres?


I think that is the PTEA setting for the test. I took my test on Sep2016 in Penang. Four candidates in the same room with partitions, just a small room so even you put on your headphone and raise the volume you still n hear what other people is saying.. just put on your concentration to focus on your own test.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> I think that is the PTEA setting for the test. I took my test on Sep2016 in Penang. Four candidates in the same room with partitions, just a small room so even you put on your headphone and raise the volume you still n hear what other people is saying.. just put on your concentration to focus on your own test.


Being so used to "quiet" exam systems, I was totally unprepared when I could hear what others were talking and I panicked - costing severely in my points.

I am planning to sit for my IELTS again end of this month and if that doesn't work out, I may need to attempt PTE-A again. If noise is a common thing in all centres, then I have to start practicing in noisy environment


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

Guys what is the process for getting PCC , secondly how long is it's validity?


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Being so used to "quiet" exam systems, I was totally unprepared when I could hear what others were talking and I panicked - costing severely in my points.
> 
> I am planning to sit for my IELTS again end of this month and if that doesn't work out, I may need to attempt PTE-A again. If noise is a common thing in all centres, then I have to start practicing in noisy environment


To me, PTEA is easier to score than IELTS as the result show you the breakdown of score and what area that you may work on to score better next time. IELTS don't have this and just show you the result. I failed three times by 0.5 in IELTS but I scored quite well is PTEA( some people call it 0.5 scam  ).


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> To me, PTEA is easier to score than IELTS as the result show you the breakdown of score and what area that you may work on to score better next time. IELTS don't have this and just show you the result. I failed three times by 0.5 in IELTS but I scored quite well is PTEA( some people call it 0.5 scam  ).


I'm starting to believe the 0.5 scam actually exist because each time I get my result either speaking or writing misses by 0.5



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

cynix008 said:


> Guys what is the process for getting PCC , secondly how long is it's validity?


I'm not sure of the validity but apparently can be done online.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=12761698 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> Guys what is the process for getting PCC , secondly how long is it's validity?


Give details of your country for which you require the PCC and the city you will be applying from 

The validity of the PCC is normally 1 year

Cheers


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Give details of your country for which you require the PCC and the city you will be applying from
> 
> The validity of the PCC is normally 1 year
> 
> Cheers


As per thread, From Malaysia.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

cynix008 said:


> As per thread, From Malaysia.


You can get it done online. https://ekonsular.kln.gov.my/en/


----------



## cynix008 (Jan 25, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> You can get it done online. https://ekonsular.kln.gov.my/en/


Thanks bro, may i know how long they take to issue the cert?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone received grants ?


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> Thanks bro, may i know how long they take to issue the cert?


Some say it will take about 1 month but I managed to get mine within 10 days or so


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

cynix008 said:


> Thanks bro, may i know how long they take to issue the cert?


For Malaysians it's anywhere between 3 - 10 working days. I got mine in 6 working days, while my friend got his in just 4 days.

I've heard it takes much longer for foreigners though.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Salary said:


> For Malaysians it's anywhere between 3 - 10 working days. I got mine in 6 working days, while my friend got his in just 4 days.
> 
> I've heard it takes much longer for foreigners though.


Good luck with the grant


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Any grants from this grp so far? I got to know there are 5 grants from another thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Any grants from this grp so far? I got to know there are 5 grants from another thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still waiting for an invite 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> I'm still waiting for an invite
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


All the best to you. Hope you get it soon.

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

poyoda said:


> All the best to you. Hope you get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


Hi Poyoda, 

I am also on visa 190. may i know which state sponsorship are you under ?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

tortilla said:


> Hi Poyoda,
> 
> 
> 
> I am also on visa 190. may i know which state sponsorship are you under ?



I'm under NSW. Do check my signature. My breakdown can be seen there.


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

poyoda said:


> I'm under NSW. Do check my signature. My breakdown can be seen there.


thanks hehe..sorry i overlooked. are you at NSW already ? 
Im under canberra.. looking for comrades!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

tortilla said:


> thanks hehe..sorry i overlooked. are you at NSW already ?
> 
> Im under canberra.. looking for comrades!




No worries mate. No still in SG ☹. I hope our grant comes fast and furious soon!!


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

poyoda said:


> No worries mate. No still in SG ☹. I hope our grant comes fast and furious soon!!


good luck mate! it will come soon  wish you the best!:amen:


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

tortilla said:


> good luck mate! it will come soon  wish you the best!:amen:


Thanks mate! I saw from your signature that your visa came in the following month. That was really fast!!! Have you made your initial entry yet?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Did anyone receive invitation?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Did anyone receive invitation?


Another round of invitation has passed, yet the cut-off points for my occupation code is still at 75 points. No news on the occupation ceiling or the official cut-off points. 

I will be sitting for my IELTS for the 4th time this coming Saturday and will be attempting PTE again if I get scammed with IELTS 0.5 points this time round (again).


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Another round of invitation has passed, yet the cut-off points for my occupation code is still at 75 points. No news on the occupation ceiling or the official cut-off points.
> 
> I will be sitting for my IELTS for the 4th time this coming Saturday and will be attempting PTE again if I get scammed with IELTS 0.5 points this time round (again).


Good luck for your IELTS! Based on your previous IELTS results, I believe you can achieve it 

How many times have you attempted PTE? I am planning to take mine next week depending on the results of my 2nd mock test which I plan to do over the weekend. My first mock test results were a nightmare


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

lilymay said:


> Good luck for your IELTS! Based on your previous IELTS results, I believe you can achieve it
> 
> How many times have you attempted PTE? I am planning to take mine next week depending on the results of my 2nd mock test which I plan to do over the weekend. My first mock test results were a nightmare


Attempted PTE only once, back in Sept 2016. I spent a lot of time preparing for it, but did not get the result that I wanted - except that I scored 90 in writing. Lol.

The first mock test is usually harder than the 2nd. My nightmare was describe image section because I became blank after looking at the images, made lots of mistakes and lost most of my points. My overall score was 73. Got the results 1 day after taking the test (my test was on a Saturday)


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Another round of invitation has passed, yet the cut-off points for my occupation code is still at 75 points. No news on the occupation ceiling or the official cut-off points.
> 
> I will be sitting for my IELTS for the 4th time this coming Saturday and will be attempting PTE again if I get scammed with IELTS 0.5 points this time round (again).



Just a suggestion bro, why don't you try 489? This PR application is a lengthy process. I was actually aiming for 489 cos I thought I've got no hope for 190. Anything as long as I can get out of Singapore .


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Attempted PTE only once, back in Sept 2016. I spent a lot of time preparing for it, but did not get the result that I wanted - except that I scored 90 in writing. Lol.
> 
> The first mock test is usually harder than the 2nd. My nightmare was describe image section because I became blank after looking at the images, made lots of mistakes and lost most of my points. My overall score was 73. Got the results 1 day after taking the test (my test was on a Saturday)


How were your real results compared to the mock test results, if you don't mind me asking?

The speaking section is pretty darn tough, especially the Describe Image, Repeat Sentence and Re-tell Lecture...


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Just a suggestion bro, why don't you try 489? This PR application is a lengthy process. I was actually aiming for 489 cos I thought I've got no hope for 190. Anything as long as I can get out of Singapore .


489 and 189 cost is the same but the benefits between these visas are very different. Firstly 489 is not PR, 189 is. Meaning after 2 years I have to go thru this ordeal again to become a PR, and by then lots of things could change in government policies. As I'm moving with my family and for the future of my children, I really have to ensure I can secure a job. 489 allows me to work in low population area which also means job prospect could be low. I'm willing to take the risk if I happen to be single.

On top of all this Medicare doesn't cover 489, so I also have to ensure adequate health funds for my entire family if I decide to go for it. I don't think I'll get housing benefits and education benefits for children as it's not a PR visa.

Weighing all these, I would rather work hard now and get that extra 10 points from my English to push my points to 75. "Bersusah-susah dahulu, bersenang-senang kemudian"  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

lilymay said:


> How were your real results compared to the mock test results, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> The speaking section is pretty darn tough, especially the Describe Image, Repeat Sentence and Re-tell Lecture...


Real results were farrrrr better than mock results. Describe image in real test threw me off from my chair - totally unprepared.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Weighing all these, I would rather work hard now and get that extra 10 points from my English to push my points to 75. "Bersusah-susah dahulu, bersenang-senang kemudian"
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Admire your perseverance. It'll pay off definitely. Wish you all the best!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Real results were farrrrr better than mock results. Describe image in real test threw me off from my chair - totally unprepared.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I share your agony when I took Pte-A. The stress of having to keep within the timing plus the need to stay focus amidst the loud voices at the background is something I wouldn't want to go through again if I'm not mentally prepared. But again it's still a matter of how badly we want this so we have to psycho ourselves into doing it. It's a do or die kinda thing hehe.


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

For PTEA, I remember I didn't do so well overall but manage to score at least above 65 for ten points toward my PR application.
For speaking, as long as keep speaking no matter content is relevant helps. There are many advised available in the PTEA thread. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> Another round of invitation has passed, yet the cut-off points for my occupation code is still at 75 points. No news on the occupation ceiling or the official cut-off points.
> 
> I will be sitting for my IELTS for the 4th time this coming Saturday and will be attempting PTE again if I get scammed with IELTS 0.5 points this time round (again).


Good luck . Yes cut off points for 189
Are usually higher than state sponsorship


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> 489 and 189 cost is the same but the benefits between these visas are very different. Firstly 489 is not PR, 189 is. Meaning after 2 years I have to go thru this ordeal again to become a PR, and by then lots of things could change in government policies. As I'm moving with my family and for the future of my children, I really have to ensure I can secure a job. 489 allows me to work in low population area which also means job prospect could be low. I'm willing to take the risk if I happen to be single.
> 
> On top of all this Medicare doesn't cover 489, so I also have to ensure adequate health funds for my entire family if I decide to go for it. I don't think I'll get housing benefits and education benefits for children as it's not a PR visa.
> 
> ...



Good attitude and study hard


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> 489 and 189 cost is the same but the benefits between these visas are very different. Firstly 489 is not PR, 189 is. Meaning after 2 years I have to go thru this ordeal again to become a PR, and by then lots of things could change in government policies. As I'm moving with my family and for the future of my children, I really have to ensure I can secure a job. 489 allows me to work in low population area which also means job prospect could be low. I'm willing to take the risk if I happen to be single.
> 
> On top of all this Medicare doesn't cover 489, so I also have to ensure adequate health funds for my entire family if I decide to go for it. I don't think I'll get housing benefits and education benefits for children as it's not a PR visa.
> 
> ...


Agree. Just study hard, watch youtube videos on how to score in speaking, you can see how the performance results to what kind of scoring. Also i did intensive study on essays!! Good luck!!


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey guys,

My first post in this thread. I am Korean, married to Malaysian and currently working in SG.

For the PTE describe image and retell lecture, you can make your own template and add some keywords. Contents are not that important but the oral fluency. Need to keep talking for 30-35 sec. I have never exceeded 7 in my speaking and writing in IELTS, but I had 79+ each section in my last PTE. I prefer RELC as there are fewer people, those who shout are everywhere though lol


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

youngpil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My first post in this thread. I am Korean, married to Malaysian and currently working in SG.
> 
> For the PTE describe image and retell lecture, you can make your own template and add some keywords. Contents are not that important but the oral fluency. Need to keep talking for 30-35 sec. I have never exceeded 7 in my speaking and writing in IELTS, but I had 79+ each section in my last PTE. I prefer RELC as there are fewer people, those who shout are everywhere though lol


Agree international plaza is quite noisy but it's nearer from my work place


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

youngpil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My first post in this thread. I am Korean, married to Malaysian and currently working in SG.
> 
> For the PTE describe image and retell lecture, you can make your own template and add some keywords. Contents are not that important but the oral fluency. Need to keep talking for 30-35 sec. I have never exceeded 7 in my speaking and writing in IELTS, but I had 79+ each section in my last PTE. I prefer RELC as there are fewer people, those who shout are everywhere though lol


Yeah. When I took my PTE, there were two others with me that were retaking it. They both said although they had good grammar, but they got low score due to oral fluency. So, its better to speak with a broken grammar, but fluently, than to speak perfect grammar but stuttering. 

And Hi guys! From Malaysia as well. Got my 190 Vic Invitation in March 2017, and applied the visa in May 2017. Hopefully can get the visa before the year ends. I would like to start a new year with a new outlook. LoL

I have several questions that I haven't read about (read skipped) in the forum

1) Guys, normally how long does it take for a CO to be assigned? its been two months and no communication from DIBP.

2) Anyone else here have problem to prove third party work verification? I have a problem with Engineers Australia. They want income tax/superannuation statement, but I don't pay income tax and supperannuation (KWSP) do not have company name in their statement. And did anyone here have to translate their KWSP statements?

3) I read something about a bridging visa. Is it possible if we went there under ETA, then apply bridging visa since we are waiting for the 190/189/489 visa?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone.

need some help. I've lodged 190 visa on feb/mar 2017 as offshore applicant. Visa fees have been fully paid and additional documents have been uploaded since May. No response or queries from CO since then.

My current situation is im still at my home country and have a job opportunity with an aussie company in Sydney. The employer is willing to sponsor my 457 and when 190 is approved , it will take precedence (logically speaking)

A friend of mine told me that there might be possibilities the 457 will take precedence over my 190 if the 457 is not cancelled in time.

Since 457 and 190 are being process concurrently , nobody knows which will be approved first. In the event that 190 get approved first and im unable to get the 457 cancelled due to strange reasons , Will 457 take precedence over my 190 when it gets approved? I'm unable to find any of such info in dibp website. 

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does your friend mean by 457 not cancelled in time? Of course having the 190 is a much better option mate and I do understand the need to take up this opportunity since the assurance of a job is already there. Why don't you sound up the case officer and see what they say abt this? Perhaps they can help expedite your visa processing to help you with the job opportunity?

In any case, congratulations on landing a job!!! Looks like you are well-taken cared of, already!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> What does your friend mean by 457 not cancelled in time? Of course having the 190 is a much better option mate and I do understand the need to take up this opportunity since the assurance of a job is already there. Why don't you sound up the case officer and see what they say abt this? Perhaps they can help expedite your visa processing to help you with the job opportunity?
> 
> In any case, congratulations on landing a job!!! Looks like you are well-taken cared of, already!


I've 190 in progress since march 2017. Let's say the company apply for 457 this coming Monday. Miraculously, my 190 is awarded on Wednesday and logically I would submit cancellation for 457. If for some strange reasons 457 doesn't get cancelled and worse gets approved , it will supersede my 190.

After reading how many in this forum have been waiting for grant since June 2016 , recent job cuts in Dibp , delays in processing time for visa, system problems with skill select and immi account, I don't have much faith in Dibp.

Sounding the co has minimal advantages, I emailed him twice after I uploaded the information to immi account, all I received are automatic emails on links to Dibp processing time. Several forumers reported the same experience


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I've 190 in progress since march 2017. Let's say the company apply for 457 this coming Monday. Miraculously, my 190 is awarded on Wednesday and logically I would submit cancellation for 457. If for some strange reasons 457 doesn't get cancelled and worse gets approved , it will supersede my 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be a waste in my opinion to give up on your 190 now. Can't they wait for your 190? Or while waiting for your 190, get another visa that may not affect your 190?

I hv dropped my agent an email on your problem. Hope he can give some inputs on this.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> It'll be a waste in my opinion to give up on your 190 now. Can't they wait for your 190? Or while waiting for your 190, get another visa that may not affect your 190?
> 
> I hv dropped my agent an email on your problem. Hope he can give some inputs on this.


I haven't committed anything with the hiring manager yet. Yeah I'm not giving up on 190. Unfortunately all visas works on the order of last approved. No info on Dibp but one member in this forum showed me this .

==============
Q11: Can I hold more than one visa at a time?

You cannot hold more than one substantive visa at the same time. If a new substantive visa is granted, any existing substantive visa that you hold will cease. If you do not hold a substantive visa but hold more than one bridging visa, only the most beneficial bridging visa will be in effect.

It is possible to hold more than one visa at a time provided that only one of those visas is in effect. If you hold a substantive visa and a bridging visa at the same time the bridging visa will not be in effect while your substantive visa is in effect.

============

<*SNIP*> *Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

AyamS said:


> Yeah. When I took my PTE, there were two others with me that were retaking it. They both said although they had good grammar, but they got low score due to oral fluency. So, its better to speak with a broken grammar, but fluently, than to speak perfect grammar but stuttering.
> 
> And Hi guys! From Malaysia as well. Got my 190 Vic Invitation in March 2017, and applied the visa in May 2017. Hopefully can get the visa before the year ends. I would like to start a new year with a new outlook. LoL
> 
> ...


Hi AyamS, i am also a malaysian here. Trying my best to share my experience here : 
1) in my case , i waited for 12 weeks
2) yes, i got all kwsp statements translated
3) this i am not sure about it though!! so sorry!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

nice topic ! I think we shall have a whatsapp group for all Malaysian + Singaporen ....


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

youngpil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My first post in this thread. I am Korean, married to Malaysian and currently working in SG.
> 
> For the PTE describe image and retell lecture, you can make your own template and add some keywords. Contents are not that important but the oral fluency. Need to keep talking for 30-35 sec. I have never exceeded 7 in my speaking and writing in IELTS, but I had 79+ each section in my last PTE. I prefer RELC as there are fewer people, those who shout are everywhere though lol


Hi everyone, first post ever.

I took my PTE in RELC as well and I was pretty sure I bombed it and performed worse than when I took the IELTS. Thinking back, I didn't hit the 30 sec mark in the template question. 

I got the report more than a week back. Surprised that I got 90s across the board except speaking which is an 88. For me, I was rushing for the earliest next slot so no practice tests whatsoever. Any Singaporeans having trouble getting the 20 points from Superior English should just go PTE-A. All the best.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I haven't committed anything with the hiring manager yet. Yeah I'm not giving up on 190. Unfortunately all visas works on the order of last approved. No info on Dibp but one member in this forum showed me this .
> 
> ==============
> Q11: Can I hold more than one visa at a time?
> ...



Hey Commie_rick, i got reply from my agent. Here's an excerpt

"457 visas are being processed very slowly and will probably take about 6 months to be processed. There is a very good chance that even if you apply for a 457 visa today your skilled migration visa will be granted first."


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

redcountrybear said:


> Hi everyone, first post ever.
> 
> I took my PTE in RELC as well and I was pretty sure I bombed it and performed worse than when I took the IELTS. Thinking back, I didn't hit the 30 sec mark in the template question.
> 
> I got the report more than a week back. Surprised that I got 90s across the board except speaking which is an 88. For me, I was rushing for the earliest next slot so no practice tests whatsoever. Any Singaporeans having trouble getting the 20 points from Superior English should just go PTE-A. All the best.


That's encouraging to know  I'm planning to sit for PTE again if my latest IELTS attempt disappoints me (again).

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

redcountrybear said:


> Hi everyone, first post ever.
> 
> I took my PTE in RELC as well and I was pretty sure I bombed it and performed worse than when I took the IELTS. Thinking back, I didn't hit the 30 sec mark in the template question.
> 
> I got the report more than a week back. Surprised that I got 90s across the board except speaking which is an 88. For me, I was rushing for the earliest next slot so no practice tests whatsoever. Any Singaporeans having trouble getting the 20 points from Superior English should just go PTE-A. All the best.


90 for all categories is amazing !


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Hey Commie_rick, i got reply from my agent. Here's an excerpt
> 
> "457 visas are being processed very slowly and will probably take about 6 months to be processed. There is a very good chance that even if you apply for a 457 visa today your skilled migration visa will be granted first."


Thanks for the information and help . However it didn't change the situation much as 190 takes very long as well , there are people waiting for grant since 2016.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any nsw invitations or grants today ?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Any nsw invitations or grants today ?



Sadly none today. Last week it's been only 189 and 489 grants. No 190 grants so far ☹


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

tortilla said:


> Hi AyamS, i am also a malaysian here. Trying my best to share my experience here :
> 1) in my case , i waited for 12 weeks
> 2) yes, i got all kwsp statements translated
> 3) this i am not sure about it though!! so sorry!


thanks for the reply Tortilla. I am hoping that I do not have to translate kwsp (fingers crossed) 

So how did you prove the 3rd party employment confirmation? through kwsp or lhdn?


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

AyamS said:


> thanks for the reply Tortilla. I am hoping that I do not have to translate kwsp (fingers crossed)
> 
> So how did you prove the 3rd party employment confirmation? through kwsp or lhdn?


Hi AyamS, 

Mine was through KWSP. 
I did not deal with LHDN at all.

Regards,


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

poyoda said:


> Sadly none today. Last week it's been only 189 and 489 grants. No 190 grants so far ☹


as for SC189, invitation cut-off points is ?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> as for SC189, invitation cut-off points is ?


2611 is at 75

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Really demoralising to see the rate of grants. None for 190 so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Really demoralising to see the rate of grants. None for 190 so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree . Based on other threads there are possibilities that people who were invited in 2017 will have to wait close to a year , there are a handful of people waiting for grant since June 2016


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Really demoralising to see the rate of grants. None for 190 so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way, what happens to 189 if you get invited for 190? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> By the way, what happens to 189 if you get invited for 190?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Nothing , it is still valid


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Agree . Based on other threads there are possibilities that people who were invited in 2017 will have to wait close to a year , there are a handful of people waiting for grant since June 2016


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


>


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1390.html#post12961330


Go through this thread , you will know what i mean


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1390.html#post12961330
> 
> 
> 
> Go through this thread , you will know what i mean



I'm following that thread. Seems that most of them are dying from the lack of progress from DIBP. On the other hand, with the publication of occupation ceilings, I'm sensing hope of some grants now.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> I'm following that thread. Seems that most of them are dying from the lack of progress from DIBP. On the other hand, with the publication of occupation ceilings, I'm sensing hope of some grants now.


DIBP has updated the processing time for 190 to be somewhere between 9 to 13 months.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

I was checking the processing time listed on DIBP website.

I don't quite understand this portion. Anyone care to explain?

<i>GSM SkillSelect allocation information
Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements in determining the order in which applications are considered. Allocations occur in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels. This means that when necessary applications in Priority Group 4 are allocated ahead of Priority Group 3.</i>

<a href="https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications">GSM SkillSelect allocation information</a>



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> I'm following that thread. Seems that most of them are dying from the lack of progress from DIBP. On the other hand, with the publication of occupation ceilings, I'm sensing hope of some grants now.


Occupation ceilings have no effect on 190 applicants


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> I was checking the processing time listed on DIBP website.
> 
> I don't quite understand this portion. Anyone care to explain?
> 
> ...


This is what I understand.

Visa processing are done on priority basis. This is based on priority grouping where there are a total 5 where priority group 1 gets processed first. 190 and 489 SS falls under priority 3 group meanwhile 189 and 489 FS falls under priority 4 group. So technically group 3 should be processed ahead of group 4.

However, whenever DIBP thinks it's necessary, group 4 (189) maybe processed ahead of group 3 (190).

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> This is what I understand.
> 
> Visa processing are done on priority basis. This is based on priority grouping where there are a total 5 where priority group 1 gets processed first. 190 and 489 SS falls under priority 3 group meanwhile 189 and 489 FS falls under priority 4 group. So technically group 3 should be processed ahead of group 4.
> 
> ...




Thanks Yikes! What what those dates listed? What do they mean? Meaning they will start processing the dates lodged from then on? Or ....


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Thanks Yikes! What what those dates listed? What do they mean? Meaning they will start processing the dates lodged from then on? Or ....


It indicates application that were lodged on those dates has been allocated for processing. For example for 190, lodgement done on 10th Apr 2017 has been allocated for processing. So if you've lodged on 11th Apr, it's yet to be allocated.

That's what I understand  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> It indicates application that were lodged on those dates has been allocated for processing. For example for 190, lodgement done on 10th Apr 2017 has been allocated for processing. So if you've lodged on 11th Apr, it's yet to be allocated.
> 
> That's what I understand
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



So this means those lodged before are already being processed? That would be comforting to hear. I know my application won't move if commick bro'd isn't hehehe. Once he gets his grant it means mine would be a month or 2 later hehe.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> So this means those lodged before are already being processed? That would be comforting to hear. I know my application won't move if commick bro'd isn't hehehe. Once he gets his grant it means mine would be a month or 2 later hehe.


Logically speaking you are right . The process is a first apply first serve basis however there are several exceptions:

A. During Dibp review , should the documents not be complete or adequate, co will be assigned to request for more info . The additional info may not be reviewed by co many months later. What's taking so long? Nobody except Dibp knows.

There are cases where the co dragged the application till medicals and pcc have expired. Grants were given subsequently upon renewal of the said docs 

B. Employment verifications are carried out by Aussie high commissioners of the country, the applicant is residing. This may take several rounds 

C. A friend of mine was invited by nsw a week after me. He lodged the visa later than me but was granted within 2 later . Notwithstanding that co asked for Japanese pcc which took 2 months , but i should be given a grant since that is the only outstanding information. Then again who knows 4 months later I will be asked to provide balance statements.



These are based on my experiences and posts by other forums members . Hats off to the guys who have been waiting since June 2016. I've passed off 1 local job opportunity due to Dibp inefficiency and might have to pass off an Aussie company job offer


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

tortilla said:


> Hi AyamS,
> 
> Mine was through KWSP.
> I did not deal with LHDN at all.
> ...


I see.thats good to hear as I dont have lhdn LoL.

Btw, I saw that your CO was assigned within a month, what did u mean when you said you waited 12 weeks for it?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Read in this thread that 1 person received a grant today after waiting for 1 year.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1393.html#post12970882


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Read in this thread that 1 person received a grant today after waiting for 1 year.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1393.html#post12970882


Looking at your timeline, can you let us know what info the CO requested you when contacted?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sharma1981 said:


> Looking at your timeline, can you let us know what info the CO requested you when contacted?


Japanese pcc


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

lilymay said:


> Uh oh, I was about to book my test at that centre. I heard that the Subang test centre is similar...


Hi lilymay, which centre did you end up going to? Were there many other candidates?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Hi lilymay, which centre did you end up going to? Were there many other candidates?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I sat for the exam at Sheffield Advisory located at Damansara Heights. Thankfully, there was only 1 other person who sat for the exam on the same day as me. 

How did your IELTS go?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any grants today ?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

lilymay said:


> I sat for the exam at Sheffield Advisory located at Damansara Heights. Thankfully, there was only 1 other person who sat for the exam on the same day as me.
> 
> How did your IELTS go?


So lucky!  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> So lucky!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hahahahha! The test centre isn't so bad. I had expected a side by side seat to another test taker so I was pleasantly surprised at the layout of the room. 
I could still hear the other test taker speak though but cranking up the volume sorta helps.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

lilymay said:


> Hahahahha! The test centre isn't so bad. I had expected a side by side seat to another test taker so I was pleasantly surprised at the layout of the room.
> I could still hear the other test taker speak though but cranking up the volume sorta helps.


I did mine there too! but it was a full house of 4. I sat in the middle and wasn't too bad as actually listening to how to others did their speaking kinda helps (emphasize on kinda)


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

AyamS said:


> I did mine there too! but it was a full house of 4. I sat in the middle and wasn't too bad as actually listening to how to others did their speaking kinda helps (emphasize on kinda)


Middle seat gets all information from all direction haha! I found the air-cond super cold though, I was shivering by the time I got to the Listening section :wacko:


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi everyone, just pinging your opinions on Form 80.

For the Chinese Commercial Codes, 
- I have never used one.
- But I have a Chinese name.

Do I lookup the code and fill it in Form 80? Thanks!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any grant or invitations?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Any grant or invitations?


Definitely not yet for me...


----------



## Sam Vlad (Jul 24, 2016)

redcountrybear said:


> Hi everyone, first post ever.
> 
> I took my PTE in RELC as well and I was pretty sure I bombed it and performed worse than when I took the IELTS. Thinking back, I didn't hit the 30 sec mark in the template question.
> 
> I got the report more than a week back. Surprised that I got 90s across the board except speaking which is an 88. For me, I was rushing for the earliest next slot so no practice tests whatsoever. Any Singaporeans having trouble getting the 20 points from Superior English should just go PTE-A. All the best.


Congratulations  ... I'm planning to take PTE exam soon. which once is the preferred test center in Singapore? RELC or Pearson (International Plaza)? specially for speaking, I'm more concern about the environment (i.e. space, crowd, cubicles ). Can anyone advise?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Sam Vlad said:


> Congratulations  ... I'm planning to take PTE exam soon. which once is the preferred test center in Singapore? RELC or Pearson (International Plaza)? specially for speaking, I'm more concern about the environment (i.e. space, crowd, cubicles ). Can anyone advise?



I tried once at International Plaza. Too many in my opinion and too noisy. The people beside me were too loud, I couldn't focus. 

U might want to try RELC instead.


----------



## Sam Vlad (Jul 24, 2016)

poyoda said:


> I tried once at International Plaza. Too many in my opinion and too noisy. The people beside me were too loud, I couldn't focus.
> 
> U might want to try RELC instead.


Thanks for the suggestion. I will give a try in RELC


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

poyoda said:


> I tried once at International Plaza. Too many in my opinion and too noisy. The people beside me were too loud, I couldn't focus.
> 
> U might want to try RELC instead.


Hi Bro,

I was wondering a little. I saw your timeline, and you still have not been allocated a CO?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

AyamS said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering a little. I saw your timeline, and you still have not been allocated a CO?



No bro, actually my case is already allocated a CO. Allocated on 22nd May. SG COC took a mth to clear so I only managed to respond on the 19th of June. Waiting since then.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

poyoda said:


> No bro, actually my case is already allocated a CO. Allocated on 22nd May. SG COC took a mth to clear so I only managed to respond on the 19th of June. Waiting since then.


Oh okay. Cool bro. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Guys, I have not been allocated a CO so far, and it has been three months. 

From what I read and deduced, one possibility is there is too many applicants and not yet my turn for case review.

the other is all my documents are already in order, so the application is processed for a direct grant (meaning no CO contact since no need for any more additional info). 

For both possibility, I am wondering about something. I had my MSA skills assessment done by Engineers AU back in Dec, but only for my qualification. I submitted a work experience assessment later in March, but that is yet to be determined as I have some pending documents. Is it possible that Borders AU contacted Engineers AU regarding the matter, and the reason why there has been no contact from them is due to this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AyamS said:


> Guys, I have not been allocated a CO so far, and it has been three months.
> 
> From what I read and deduced, one possibility is there is too many applicants and not yet my turn for case review.
> 
> ...


There is no sense in speculating what is happening behind the scenes
It will only increase your stress level without giving you any benefit 

Just like all of us you have to wait patiently for CO contact or grant
You can be rest assured that the department will not reject your visa application without giving you an opportunity to present your case

Cheers


----------



## zx12Han (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Nice to see a page dedicated to Malaysians heading to Australia. Hope to share my experience and learn from all of you.

After lurking here for several months, I finally made the decision to register. This is after going for IELTS and I am starting to believe the 0.5 scam that has been mentioned here, since my results are S8, L8, R9, W7.5!

Anyway, it is enough for now for me to proceed with EA assessment for ANZSCO 233411 Electronics Engineer. Based on my research I should qualify for the Washington Accord route since my Uni and course is recognized by BEM. I hope to be recognized for 5 years of experience. I am wondering if anyone has gone down the same route? Any tips would be very helpful!

BTW, where do you guys think is the best place to get translation done in terms of speed and affordability?


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

zx12Han said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Nice to see a page dedicated to Malaysians heading to Australia. Hope to share my experience and learn from all of you.
> 
> ...


apply for re-correcting your ILETS results and you will definitely get an increase.I did that and I got a full band increase in writing .It took 7 weeks for the results to come out though ,bit it was worth it.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

zx12Han said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After lurking here for several months, I finally made the decision to register. This is after going for IELTS and I am starting to believe the 0.5 scam that has been mentioned here, since my results are S8, L8, R9, W7.5!



Did u try to appeal? Who knows u may get that 0.5 difference.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

any grants or invitations ?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> any grants or invitations ?


browse thru the forums and you'll realize Sep 1st has been a day of Grant Rain !!!


----------



## zx12Han (Jul 5, 2017)

mariner86 said:


> apply for re-correcting your ILETS results and you will definitely get an increase.I did that and I got a full band increase in writing .It took 7 weeks for the results to come out though ,bit it was worth it.





poyoda said:


> Did u try to appeal? Who knows u may get that 0.5 difference.


I was just reading about IELTS appeals. It is encouraging to hear first-hand that you have successfully you band changed. I will give it shot. The 8 weeks limit for appeals is almost over. Hope I can make it. 

Where do you guys get your translation for your documents done?


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

zx12Han said:


> I was just reading about IELTS appeals. It is encouraging to hear first-hand that you have successfully you band changed. I will give it shot. The 8 weeks limit for appeals is almost over. Hope I can make it.
> 
> Where do you guys get your translation for your documents done?


That depends on where you stay and what sort of documents you want to translate.

Translating documents can be pretty pricey so be prepared to be set back a few hundred depending on the kind of document you want to translate and how many pages each document consists of.

Documents like birth certificate are straightforward as most translating companies already have a set template on hand. 

You can try Language Solutions at Solaris or even Institut Terjemahan Negara Malaysia


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

zx12Han said:


> I was just reading about IELTS appeals. It is encouraging to hear first-hand that you have successfully you band changed. I will give it shot. The 8 weeks limit for appeals is almost over. Hope I can make it.
> 
> Where do you guys get your translation for your documents done?


All the best with your appeal. My appeal was negative and my writing score of 6.5 remain unchanged.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sharma1981 said:


> browse thru the forums and you'll realize Sep 1st has been a day of Grant Rain !!!


Sigh , unfortunately I'm not one of them


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Dibp have been clearing backlog of grants. I hope you guys receive it soon


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey Guys! I just got INVITED!
Would like to check, what should i do next? I'm Malaysian working in SG.
Apart from routine PCC, medical, forms etc, as Malaysian, anything we need to translate? I can only think of birth cert at the moment. And how to do translation ?

Those who are experience / got direct grant, please advise?


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

Fuch said:


> Hey Guys! I just got INVITED!


Congratulations, I got invited this round too! :yo:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

redcountrybear said:


> Congratulations, I got invited this round too! :yo:


Congratulations


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Congratulations


Thank you! Can you briefly mention how you organised your documents? I have seen the relevant threads but would like a Singaporean/Malaysian perspective if you don't mind commie_rick.


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello fellow Malaysians,

I'm expecting to get an invite on the next round (20th Sept) and I am currently preparing all the documents so that i can submit everything in one go.

I'm wondering do we need to translate our IC into English for the submission? It seems redundant and unnecessary but I wanna just be completely sure.


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

hey all
where and how to translate birth cert? thanks in advance
anything else need to be translated for malaysian?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

anybody received grants?


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

Fuch said:


> hey all
> where and how to translate birth cert? thanks in advance
> anything else need to be translated for malaysian?


I got mine translated at the high court by an official court interpreter. Make sure you ask him to stamp in English. Cost me RM50 (East Malaysia).

Alternatively, you can apply for a dual-language birth certificate at UTC, but it might take a week or two.


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> anybody received grants?


Got my grant yesterday


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Hello fellow Malaysians,
> 
> I'm expecting to get an invite on the next round (20th Sept) and I am currently preparing all the documents so that i can submit everything in one go.
> 
> I'm wondering do we need to translate our IC into English for the submission? It seems redundant and unnecessary but I wanna just be completely sure.


I did not translate my IC nor did I upload it.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Salary said:


> Got my grant yesterday


Great news !


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Salary said:


> pharisk said:
> 
> 
> > Hello fellow Malaysians,
> ...


Thanks for the reply and congratulations on your grant. 

If you don't mind, could you help your fellow malaysians by listing all the docs that you uploaded to DIBP?


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Thanks for the reply and congratulations on your grant.
> 
> If you don't mind, could you help your fellow malaysians by listing all the docs that you uploaded to DIBP?


Laying out my docs will only invite more questions than answers, but here you go:

Academic Transcript.pdf
Degree Certificate.pdf
Enrolment and Awards Statement.pdf
Confirmation of Enrolment.pdf
Engineers Australia Outcome Letter.pdf
IELTS Test Report Form.pdf
Employer Reference Letter 1.pdf
Employer Reference Letter 2.pdf
Birth Certificate - Original Malay Language.pdf
Birth Certificate - Translated and Notarised.pdf
Passport.pdf
Passport-Sized Digital Photograph.jpg
Form 1221 - Signed.pdf
Resume.pdf
Form 80 - Signed.pdf
AFP National Police Check Certificate - CO request.pdf *(Note: my first AFP certificate was applied under the wrong code)*
Police Check Certificate - Australia.pdf
Certificate of Good Conduct - Malaysia.pdf


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> anybody received grants?


Hello everyone,

Happy to share that I got my grant today! Got notified by my agent just now during lunch.

Jumping with joy now hehe.

The planning for the big move begins ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Happy to share that I got my grant today! Got notified by my agent just now during lunch.
> 
> ...



congratulations and good luck with the move


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Happy to share that I got my grant today! Got notified by my agent just now during lunch.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Thanks bros khh and commie_rick. Hope you two get your grants soon as with everybody else.



Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Happy to share that I got my grant today! Got notified by my agent just now during lunch.
> 
> ...




Congrats on the grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

poyoda said:


> commie_rick said:
> 
> 
> > anybody received grants?
> ...


Congrats and all the best for your move!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Thanks jtsl & ixii.


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, I got my visa grant this morning. Wish those who are still waiting to get theirs soon as well!


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

khh said:


> Hi, I got my visa grant this morning. Wish those who are still waiting to get theirs soon as well!


Congrats khh!!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

khh said:


> Hi, I got my visa grant this morning. Wish those who are still waiting to get theirs soon as well!


Congratulations! From Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you, poyoda and commie_rick. It's from Adelaide team.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

khh said:


> Thank you, poyoda and commie_rick. It's from Adelaide team.


Adelaide team is known to be faster than Brisbane


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I received my grant from Brisbane team today


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I received my grant from Brisbane team today


Congrats. Brisbane team not that bad right


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I received my grant from Brisbane team today


Congrats!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

jtsl9 said:


> Congrats. Brisbane team not that bad right


Thanks but no Brisbane team is still the slowest in my opinion


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I received my grant from Brisbane team today


Congratulations!


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Thanks but no Brisbane team is still the slowest in my opinion


A grant is a grant, congratulations!


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Ohemgee! Will try that out and let you guys know how it pan out
> 
> The last time I did a cabutan, it was all in Malay
> 
> Thanks a lot for that suggestion selvenz!




when u say birth cert is it the green birth cert or the old one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I received my grant from Brisbane team today


Congrats!!! Time to pickup that job offer!


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Kazana said:


> when u say birth cert is it the green birth cert or the old one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was referring to the cabutan, which is blue in colour. Birth cert is the old one


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

can i just get a notary to translate my birth cert ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Kazana said:


> can i just get a notary to translate my birth cert ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That depends if the notary that you go to provides translation services. If they do, then you may get them to translate and notarise your document. Take note that this is if you are outside Australia. 

Should you be onshore, you will have to refer to a certified translator approved by NAATI.


----------



## kawak_zx7 (Sep 11, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Abang, aku Singaporean . Boleh join this thread ? I'm here to give help and perhaps receive some


Halo neighbors, <*SNIP*> *English only, please: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
Anyone has IT or specifically network engineering background here?


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

how long does it take to get the medical results in malaysia and to appear in the immi account ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Kazana said:


> how long does it take to get the medical results in malaysia and to appear in the immi account ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually the medical results normally takes few days only. Mine within first week already appear in immi.


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

And I too got my grant already!

4 months of no contact and a direct grant.. so yeay for me!


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

AyamS said:


> And I too got my grant already!
> 
> 4 months of no contact and a direct grant.. so yeay for me!




Congrats to you!! what was ur occupation and Lodgement Date? Any other tips to get direct grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AyamS said:


> And I too got my grant already!
> 
> 4 months of no contact and a direct grant.. so yeay for me!


Baik lah abang!


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Kazana said:


> Congrats to you!! what was ur occupation and Lodgement Date? Any other tips to get direct grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you.. 

I applied for Mech Engineer. Date visa lodged was around 22/5/2017 if I remember correctly.

Well truthfully I was kinda lucky in the sense I applied for Work Experience Verification from Engineers Au. Although the verification is still pending (3rd party verification still stuck), but in general the documents I needed for Engineers Au is a great accompaniment to the visa application. Didn't even have to translate any documents! (But again, I am lucky there as I heard many had to translate)


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Baik lah abang!


Kita baik together! So when are you leaving bro?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AyamS said:


> Kita baik together! So when are you leaving bro?


Hey abang! I'm going there for two weeks in October. Next year feb I will officially quit to move. What about you ?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AyamS said:


> thank you..
> 
> I applied for Mech Engineer. Date visa lodged was around 22/5/2017 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Well truthfully I was kinda lucky in the sense I applied for Work Experience Verification from Engineers Au. Although the verification is still pending (3rd party verification still stuck), but in general the documents I needed for Engineers Au is a great accompaniment to the visa application. Didn't even have to translate any documents! (But again, I am lucky there as I heard many had to translate)


thats fantastic ! your pr journey has just begun !


----------



## maryteh133 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, I am new here. I am also migrating to Australia from Malaysia.. Just wondering whats the best method to convert MYR to AUD and send money over to Australia??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

hi fellas,

anyone here their kids need to do the TB test? Which is preferable for kids below 5 yo? Blood test or skin test? please share, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

How did you all pay visa fees?

Can we use debit card?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Kazana said:


> How did you all pay visa fees?
> 
> Can we use debit card?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Kazana said:


> How did you all pay visa fees?
> 
> Can we use debit card?


Unless you are applying Visa for only one person, I believe it is impossible to use debit card since most debit card in Malaysia has a max limit of 10K.


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

For those who have got their grant, may I know when do you guys plan to move over to Australia and which part? 

Have you guys considered flat sharing to save cost and to also give support to each other since we are from Malaysia/Singapore which share the same languages and culture?

Mine are as below: 

Planned Date of Initial Entry : December 2017/January 2018
Planned Date of Permanent Move : Same as above
Destination : Sydney
Number of Person : 1 (Myself)
Gender : Male

How about the rest?

Thank you.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

khh said:


> For those who have got their grant, may I know when do you guys plan to move over to Australia and which part?
> 
> Have you guys considered flat sharing to save cost and to also give support to each other since we are from Malaysia/Singapore which share the same languages and culture?
> 
> ...


I dont mind flat sharing to save cost but I tend to be very particular with cleanliness in the bathroom/toilet. 

Validation Trip: Dec 2016
Permanent Move: March 2018 
Destination: Wollongong and then Sydney 
Travelling Party: Just myself 
Gender: Female


----------



## kawak_zx7 (Sep 11, 2015)

khh said:


> For those who have got their grant, may I know when do you guys plan to move over to Australia and which part?
> 
> Have you guys considered flat sharing to save cost and to also give support to each other since we are from Malaysia/Singapore which share the same languages and culture?
> 
> ...


may i join you guys?
Planned Date of Permanent Move : March 2018
Destination : Sydney
Number of Person : 1 (Myself)
Gender : Male


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

kawak_zx7 said:


> may i join you guys?
> Planned Date of Permanent Move : March 2018
> Destination : Sydney
> Number of Person : 1 (Myself)
> Gender : Male


Thanks. Are you Malaysian or Singaporean?


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> I dont mind flat sharing to save cost but I tend to be very particular with cleanliness in the bathroom/toilet.
> 
> Validation Trip: Dec 2016
> Permanent Move: March 2018
> ...


Thanks. I'm also very particular about cleanliness. I also cannot tolerate smoking.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

kawak_zx7 said:


> may i join you guys?
> Planned Date of Permanent Move : March 2018
> Destination : Sydney
> Number of Person : 1 (Myself)
> Gender : Male


Hello abang!


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

khh said:


> Thanks. I'm also very particular about cleanliness. I also cannot tolerate smoking.




Me too, dislike the cigarette smell. Let’s keep in touch and play by ear when the time comes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawak_zx7 (Sep 11, 2015)

kawak_zx7 said:


> may i join you guys?
> Planned Date of Permanent Move : March 2018
> Destination : Sydney
> Number of Person : 1 (Myself)
> Gender : Male


Indonesian..


----------



## khh (Apr 5, 2017)

kawak_zx7 said:


> Indonesian..


No worries. We speak Indonesian (quite similar to Malay) too!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

anyone going to Perth ?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

I noticed many people here are moving to Sydney...

No one wanna go to Victoria with me?


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

AyamS said:


> I noticed many people here are moving to Sydney...
> 
> No one wanna go to Victoria with me?


I want to go to Victoria. But still waiting for my visa grant.


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

AyamS said:


> I noticed many people here are moving to Sydney...
> 
> No one wanna go to Victoria with me?


I'm going to Victoria as well. But still waiting for my Visa grant.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

AyamS said:


> I noticed many people here are moving to Sydney...
> 
> No one wanna go to Victoria with me?




When u going bro?


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

poyoda said:


> When u going bro?


December 2017! you?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

AyamS said:


> December 2017! you?


Jan 2018. Hv you thought of where you'll be staying? 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

poyoda said:


> Jan 2018. Hv you thought of where you'll be staying?
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


I am just looking around at gumtree, and was thinking of getting a room. But would rather look for a job, then look for someplace closer to stay.


The prices listed at gumtree is per week right? and have to prepare a month bond. So if typical room is 200-250 AUD per week, a month bond plus rent is ~1000 - 1250 AUD. Thats ~3000 - 4000 RM... 

Guys, anyone here with tips on what to prepare oneself for initially for financial? As far as I can see,

1) Room/House Rent - As per above
2) Transport?
3) Bank account opening?
4) Any other costs?

And one matter I don't really know who to ask... In Malaysia, Fridays lunch hours are longer due to Friday Prayers. Is there a similar situation in Australia? Or can we request during interview for some leniency in that matter?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

AyamS said:


> I am just looking around at gumtree, and was thinking of getting a room. But would rather look for a job, then look for someplace closer to stay.
> 
> 
> The prices listed at gumtree is per week right? and have to prepare a month bond. So if typical room is 200-250 AUD per week, a month bond plus rent is ~1000 - 1250 AUD. Thats ~3000 - 4000 RM...
> ...


I don't think it's an issue. Can ask for leniency? I'm thinking of looking for casual supermarket cafe kinda jobs first. Why don't u look around East areas? Those rooms near universities are only 150 per week. Maybe we can contact each other. U are Muslim I suppose? So am I. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AyamS said:


> I noticed many people here are moving to Sydney...
> 
> No one wanna go to Victoria with me?


i dont mind going to vic but im on 190 nsw. sigh.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AyamS said:


> I am just looking around at gumtree, and was thinking of getting a room. But would rather look for a job, then look for someplace closer to stay.
> 
> 
> The prices listed at gumtree is per week right? and have to prepare a month bond. So if typical room is 200-250 AUD per week, a month bond plus rent is ~1000 - 1250 AUD. Thats ~3000 - 4000 RM...
> ...



yes bond is about 1 month. im unable to find any agents to rent out rooms to me as i cant meet the 100 points. how do u meet yours ? please advise


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

hey fellow malaysian / singaporean

just got my 189 grant recently.
i havent decided which state i want to go (think it depends on where i find my job), any advise whether i should get a job before or after i move to australia?
i havent really planned what to do next, any advise / forum / thread to share? thanks.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello guys! I'm from the sunny island nation down south and is looking to escape the craziness of this island to another island, also down south (of Australia), Tasmania. Currently awaiting my SS approval, hopefully. 

Hoping to get to know more Malaysians and Singaporeans moving Down Under!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Initious said:


> Hello guys! I'm from the sunny island nation down south and is looking to escape the craziness of this island to another island, also down south (of Australia), Tasmania. Currently awaiting my SS approval, hopefully.
> 
> Hoping to get to know more Malaysians and Singaporeans moving Down Under!


Hello there ! I wished I was sponsored by Tasmania. Would trade places with you in a heart beat.
Hope you get your grant soon


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Hello there ! I wished I was sponsored by Tasmania. Would trade places with you in a heart beat.
> Hope you get your grant soon


Hey man, yeah Tasmania is very attractive especially after living in this concrete jungle my entire life! I would not want to move to NSW myself so I'd have to reject the trade though . Thanks for the well wishes and I shall update here if there is any progress. The wait for TAS SS is killing me!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Initious said:


> Hey man, yeah Tasmania is very attractive especially after living in this concrete jungle my entire life! I would not want to move to NSW myself so I'd have to reject the trade though . Thanks for the well wishes and I shall update here if there is any progress. The wait for TAS SS is killing me!


Patience is virtue . It’s not past one month yet . After this there’s another wait from Dibp. Hang in there


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Patience is virtue . It’s not past one month yet . After this there’s another wait from Dibp. Hang in there


Yup I understand. This wait is killing me because I've seen too many rejections for this cycle and I have no other options because TAS is the only state I can apply for nomination. Not too fussed up about the wait on DIBP's side since I already hold the 462 Work and Holiday Visa and can arrive into Australia any time to look for work after lodging the application.


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi all, direct grant today from the Adelaide team. Thanks commierick and everyone in this community for keeping me sane.

Hope to see you in Australia!

:eace::


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

redcountrybear said:


> Hi all, direct grant today from the Adelaide team. Thanks commierick and everyone in this community for keeping me sane.
> 
> Hope to see you in Australia!
> 
> ...


Congrats! When did you lodge your submission?


----------



## redcountrybear (Jul 31, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Congrats! When did you lodge your submission?


Application lodged and paid on 20 September


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

i am 55+5 for SS
Is it easy to get an invitation or it purely depends on luck?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

espionage said:


> i am 55+5 for SS
> Is it easy to get an invitation or it purely depends on luck?


I think it depends a lot on the state. Which state and occupation?


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER 
don't really mind about the state.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

Ah ok, I've checked and it falls under NSW and VIC. Would be worthwhile to try. If you have only 10 points for English, boosting it up to 20 would mean a good shot at 189 since you'll have 65.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

redcountrybear said:


> Hi all, direct grant today from the Adelaide team. Thanks commierick and everyone in this community for keeping me sane.
> 
> Hope to see you in Australia!
> 
> :eace::


Congratulations. Is it 190 or 189?


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Initious said:


> Ah ok, I've checked and it falls under NSW and VIC. Would be worthwhile to try. If you have only 10 points for English, boosting it up to 20 would mean a good shot at 189 since you'll have 65.


cant study anymore to score better English...
Is it worth to wait with 55+5 or have to really pressure me into excel in English?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

espionage said:


> cant study anymore to score better English...
> Is it worth to wait with 55+5 or have to really pressure me into excel in English?


Depends on how badly you want it.  I did the English test 7 times before getting my desired results, both IELTS and PTE. The results for the 6 times were of razor thin margin from Superior. If you got 10 points from IELTS, go try PTE.

Personally, I think any occupation with _engineer _ is highly competitive. I am not 100% sure so *do take this as a pinch of salt*, but at least that is what I feel.


----------



## om3prazol3 (Aug 21, 2017)

born in malaysia, grew up in singapore...
189 visa granted last week, initial entry to melbourne end Nov...
looking forward to it!


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Initious said:


> Depends on how badly you want it.  I did the English test 7 times before getting my desired results, both IELTS and PTE. The results for the 6 times were of razor thin margin from Superior. If you got 10 points from IELTS, go try PTE.
> 
> Personally, I think any occupation with _engineer _ is highly competitive. I am not 100% sure so *do take this as a pinch of salt*, but at least that is what I feel.


thanks for the advice.
That motivates me to do it again.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Good luck to those waiting for November invitation rounds


----------



## ksyuen (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi fellow Malaysian,

I would like to ask a few questions.
1. anyone here apply SS190 in NSW with 65 point and get invitation? (in the case of External Auditor skill class 221213)
2. Once your PR is granted, when will be the latest time that you will need to start living in Aus? Within 1 year?

Thank you!


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

ksyuen said:


> Hi fellow Malaysian,
> 
> I would like to ask a few questions.
> 1. anyone here apply SS190 in NSW with 65 point and get invitation? (in the case of External Auditor skill class 221213)
> ...


I applied for NSW 190 with 70 points (261111) - no luck since 2016.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

i saw you got an invitation?EOI 190 NSW: 20/09/16


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

espionage said:


> i saw you got an invitation?EOI 190 NSW: 20/09/16


No, it's the date of my EOI  I'm yet to get any invitation.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello fellow Malaysians and Singaporeans, I haven't been following up on the forum much for the past few months as I got tied down with endless work and business trips. 

I am happy to see many of you have gotten your grants (and mostly direct grants!) Congrats guys! Really happy to see the progress 

As for me, in between my busy schedule I managed to persevere and push through and took 4 more PTE-A exams as English is the only way I could bump up my score. The second last exam which I took in November, I missed by 1 mark (got 78 in speaking ). 

I pushed myself again for one more time, and I finally got that point! I managed to get 20 points for English and pushed my total points to 75. This gives some hope for me as 65 in 261111 job code has no chance at all for a glimpse of ITA in 2017/2018. Hoping for an ITA in the next invite.

Anyone landing in Australia this month or next few months? How's your prep going on?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Hello fellow Malaysians and Singaporeans, I haven't been following up on the forum much for the past few months as I got tied down with endless work and business trips.
> 
> I am happy to see many of you have gotten your grants (and mostly direct grants!) Congrats guys! Really happy to see the progress
> 
> ...


With 75 points I guess you should be more or less set for 189. I noticed that you have waited for more than a year for your NSW EOI invitation. Just checking if you have also submitted the required documents via the NSW migration website? They should have gotten back to you in a few weeks or months if you have. Submitting the EOI on SkillSelect alone is not enough.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Initious said:


> With 75 points I guess you should be more or less set for 189. I noticed that you have waited for more than a year for your NSW EOI invitation. Just checking if you have also submitted the required documents via the NSW migration website? They should have gotten back to you in a few weeks or months if you have. Submitting the EOI on SkillSelect alone is not enough.


Yep waited for more than a year with 65 points and saw no hope. Kept taking English test over and over again and finally got what I wanted last Friday.

From what I know for NSW the application is from SkillSelect. Only for VIC it's from their website but that too is through SkillSelect this year. 

I have not received NSW invitation mainly because my English was just at competent and not superior. My EOI for 189 and 190 NSW is combined.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

how many times you took pte?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Initious said:


> With 75 points I guess you should be more or less set for 189. I noticed that you have waited for more than a year for your NSW EOI invitation. Just checking if you have also submitted the required documents via the NSW migration website? They should have gotten back to you in a few weeks or months if you have. Submitting the EOI on SkillSelect alone is not enough.


Congrats!!! Finally your perseverance paid off!

It's better to get via 189. At least if you are eyeing for other states aside from Sydney, you can go anywhere you want. Not planning to apply Vic?


----------



## julianlopez_85 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi guys.....nice to know we've got our own little thread going on here...just curious since i recently submitted an EOI this month for various visas under accountant general, I'm guessing the wait could be a while since you guys have been waiting for over a year?


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Congrats!!! Finally your perseverance paid off!
> 
> It's better to get via 189. At least if you are eyeing for other states aside from Sydney, you can go anywhere you want. Not planning to apply Vic?


Hi Poyoda,

Based on your point, you are quick lucky to get an invitation. Is there any tips can speed up the invitation?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

espionage said:


> how many times you took pte?


IELTS 4 times, PTE-A 5 times :smash:


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Congrats!!! Finally your perseverance paid off!
> 
> It's better to get via 189. At least if you are eyeing for other states aside from Sydney, you can go anywhere you want. Not planning to apply Vic?


Thanks poyoda! Happy to see that you finally got your grant after months of waiting... 

I did apply for VIC 190 but withdrew myself from it so that others will get a chance instead. I'm really looking forward to 189 because that will definitely give me better options in getting jobs.

When is your initial entry? Any luck with job hunting yet?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

poyoda said:


> Congrats!!! Finally your perseverance paid off!
> 
> It's better to get via 189. At least if you are eyeing for other states aside from Sydney, you can go anywhere you want. Not planning to apply Vic?


hello buddy,

how is australia ?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

julianlopez_85 said:


> Hi guys.....nice to know we've got our own little thread going on here...just curious since i recently submitted an EOI this month for various visas under accountant general, I'm guessing the wait could be a while since you guys have been waiting for over a year?


It totally depends on your job code and points. Some job codes just requires few weeks of wait for 189 and for some few months.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

espionage said:


> Hi Poyoda,
> 
> Based on your point, you are quick lucky to get an invitation. Is there any tips can speed up the invitation?


there are some way to speed up invitations.

but only few are viable by most

1. increase your point. spouse points, certifications, wait till you gain more working experience

2. 457 regional visa

3. investment visa, this will require a few milions


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

I am having 55 + 5 now
planning to improve my pte on 2nd attempt next week.

my occupation is 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER
not sure is 55 + 5 is good enough ?

297, how to get band 8?
did you get any professional training?


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Hello fellow Malaysians and Singaporeans, I haven't been following up on the forum much for the past few months as I got tied down with endless work and business trips.
> 
> I am happy to see many of you have gotten your grants (and mostly direct grants!) Congrats guys! Really happy to see the progress
> 
> ...


Congrats! Happy to see your perserverence In improving the English test has paid off!


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

espionage said:


> I am having 55 + 5 now
> planning to improve my pte on 2nd attempt next week.
> 
> my occupation is 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER
> ...


Hello espionage, you need to know what is the current cut off point for your job code. As of 18th Oct, the cut off was 65 points for DOE of 4th Mar 2017. That means you need wait quite a bit for 189 ITA. For 190, it's completely dependent on the state that you're applying (different states different criteria).

As for me, I didn't take any professional training for English. I practiced on my own and practiced very hard. 

IELTS is an easy exam and I didn't practice for it, but getting the desired score of 8 for each section is luck (I kept getting 7.5 for writing and even after remark, it was still at 7.5).

PTE on the other hand was very mentally challenging but with practice I was able to get what I wanted.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

Fellow Malaysian here, 263111 189 70 points with DOE on 27/11. Hoping things will be positive.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

ksyuen said:


> Hi fellow Malaysian,
> 
> I would like to ask a few questions.
> 1. anyone here apply SS190 in NSW with 65 point and get invitation? (in the case of External Auditor skill class 221213)
> ...


Hi there, I got 190 NSW with 70 points (65 points + 5 points for SS) for Marketing Specialist back in 2016
You will have to make a visit before your Initial Landing Date whether for a holiday or permanent move. Once you have done so, you have until the day before your PR expiry to move to Australia


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

To all those who has done medicals in Malaysia, I would like to find out how was the process and how soon was the report made available? Are you able to get a copy of the medical report as well?


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> To all those who has done medicals in Malaysia, I would like to find out how was the process and how soon was the report made available? Are you able to get a copy of the medical report as well?


I did mine at Life Care, Bangsar and it was sent in a few days time. Everything was smooth except they made me wait for about an hour until the blood test result comes out.

And no for the 2nd question. I have applied WHV, student and 189, none of them provided a report. You can ask them though whether everything is okay.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

any 70/65 pointers received invitations?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

youngpil said:


> I did mine at Life Care, Bangsar and it was sent in a few days time. Everything was smooth except they made me wait for about an hour until the blood test result comes out.
> 
> And no for the 2nd question. I have applied WHV, student and 189, none of them provided a report. You can ask them though whether everything is okay.


Can we do the medicals before lodging the visa but after ITA or we need to lodge the visa only then can proceed with medical?


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Can we do the medicals before lodging the visa but after ITA or we need to lodge the visa only then can proceed with medical?


Yes, as long as you can generate a HAP ID and you're sure to get an invitation soon. I couldn't get the HAP ID before applying for my visa so I did the medical after lodging the application and making the payment.


----------



## tomtum88 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi there!

Finally I found a place for Malaysians! 

I am wondering any problem with chemical engineer applying this year since July 2017. 

Appreciate if some good souls can share your experience. 

ANZSCO: 2331 (Chemical Engineer)
Total point: 65 (189) and 70 (190)
Submitted EOI: 27th November 2017.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

youngpil said:


> Yes, as long as you can generate a HAP ID and you're sure to get an invitation soon. I couldn't get the HAP ID before applying for my visa so I did the medical after lodging the application and making the payment.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

tomtum88 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Finally I found a place for Malaysians!
> 
> ...


Hello there!
Not sure on 2331 but it looks like 1-2 months waiting period for 189 with 65 points based on immitracker data. You can track based on the invited date vs doe date for 65 points at this link or wait for the official result from SkillSelect. Immitracker data are not the representation of entire visa applicants' status but it can provide some insight of the trend. Hope this helps.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Congrats you got invitation after point revision.
It seems that's the only way to get it.

I still couldn't get desire English score.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

espionage said:


> Congrats you got invitation after point revision.
> It seems that's the only way to get it.
> 
> I still couldn't get desire English score.


Thanks! Yes, finally after almost 1.5 years of waiting and just in time too, the current cut off point for all job codes in the past 2 rounds has been 75 points for 189. I really don't know how or what's happening, but things are getting more and more difficult.

If you can improve your points thru English, please keep trying. PTE-A needs practice, while IELTS, I just think depends on your luck because it's marked by humans.

How about spouse points (if you're married)? I even considered NAATI at one point, but that's a more difficult route.


----------



## sghx700_rgb (Jul 4, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Thanks! Yes, finally after almost 1.5 years of waiting and just in time too, the current cut off point for all job codes in the past 2 rounds has been 75 points for 189. I really don't know how or what's happening, but things are getting more and more difficult.
> 
> If you can improve your points thru English, please keep trying. PTE-A needs practice, while IELTS, I just think depends on your luck because it's marked by humans.
> 
> How about spouse points (if you're married)? I even considered NAATI at one point, but that's a more difficult route.


congrats man. agreed things are more difficult now even with 70 points. Hopefully things change. See you on the other side.


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Hello fellow Malaysians and Singaporeans, I haven't been following up on the forum much for the past few months as I got tied down with endless work and business trips.
> 
> I am happy to see many of you have gotten your grants (and mostly direct grants!) Congrats guys! Really happy to see the progress
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you.. all the best for the next steps onwards.. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## waerren (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am just about to make my move although I got my visa ages ago. I am in the IT line and already 45 yrs old. Kinda scary to make the move now ... anyway what are your experience finding accommodation and jobs there?

cheers...


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

waerren said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am just about to make my move although I got my visa ages ago. I am in the IT line and already 45 yrs old. Kinda scary to make the move now ... anyway what are your experience finding accommodation and jobs there?
> 
> cheers...


Hi there, all the best for your move. Just curious, why didn't you move earlier?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> Do you mean the Malaysia Police Check? Mine took about 2 weeks and it was done online by my agent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to collect it yourself from Putrajaya?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Did you have to collect it yourself from Putrajaya?


Nope, my agent collect it on my behalf as they submitted the application on my behalf. Although you can go and collect it once it is ready. Do check with them before going, not sure if they will notify you once the document is ready


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey fellow Malaysians 

I got my grant but a bit lost at the moment, I can find lots of info on this forum on how to get the visa, but what's next? Any forum or threads can guide us on how to plan our move to OZ? ie. accommodation, job hunting etc.
I just quit my job at the end of last year and I'm ready to move anytime, but I'm thinking whether I should secure a job first before I go.

cheers


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

you have quit your job. You should start there by get familiar with their culture first and look for job at the same time.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Fuch said:


> Hey fellow Malaysians
> 
> I got my grant but a bit lost at the moment, I can find lots of info on this forum on how to get the visa, but what's next? Any forum or threads can guide us on how to plan our move to OZ? ie. accommodation, job hunting etc.
> I just quit my job at the end of last year and I'm ready to move anytime, but I'm thinking whether I should secure a job first before I go.
> ...


Hello Fuch,
Congrats on your grant! The feeling could be somewhat overwhelming, so take one step at a time. 

This forum has lots of info, you can search around under "Life In Australia".

Have you decided where you plan to settle? My suggestion would be to first look at your job opportunity. Narrow down where you can find work. Next, it's much easier to find job onshore than offshore but no harm in trying offshore, luck could be with you.

If you're planning to look for job onshore, then you need to decide where to stay and also decide how much money you need to survive there before you could get a job. Some suggests to have at least 6 months of savings. Also depends if you're planning to move there alone of with family. If you have family, better to move yourself first, secure a job, then bring them down.

Also, you will need to open a bank account - you can do it through Maybank or Public Bank as they offer partnership with NAB. NAB allows you to open bank account offshore 12 month prior to your arrival in Australia. You have to activate your account in-person in Australia within 6 weeks of arrival. You can however deposit money into the money but cannot withdraw it until you activate in person.

In the meantime, you could start surveying for flight tickets! Sorry, could not help much because I'm waiting for the grant myself.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys, I am just curious. Isn't Malaysia a great country to live in? Why would you want to move to Oz as a Permanent resident?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Guys, I am just curious. Isn't Malaysia a great country to live in? Why would you want to move to Oz as a Permanent resident?


I believe all countries are great, none is above the other. It all depends on your perspective, and what are your expectations in life. For me, it all depends on what you seek.

I have known Australians who doesn't want to live in Australia, New Zealanders who want to move to Hong Kong, British and French who decided to make Malaysia as their 2nd home, and I also know Malaysians who wants to emigrate to India, and I have friends who moved to Mexico. So, it all depends what you want in life.

My family and I are Malaysian citizens by birth, so are my parents and my grandparents and my great grandparents, but in this country we're as good as second class citizens. Opportunities (in education, business, jobs, housing, investment and many more) are skewed to certain group of people and if you're not part of that group, tough luck. 

Again, Malaysia is a wonderful place, but I will get more privileges returning to the country as an expat rather than a citizen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

benisrael said:


> Guys, I am just curious. Isn't Malaysia a great country to live in? Why would you want to move to Oz as a Permanent resident?


The grass is always greener on the other side

It’s human to be never satisfied with what we have

Cheers


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Malaysia is a good country but why not get an alternative while you can?


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

just to add, you can open an Oz account with HSBC if you are their premier customer.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

youngpil said:


> I did mine at Life Care, Bangsar and it was sent in a few days time. Everything was smooth except they made me wait for about an hour until the blood test result comes out.
> 
> And no for the 2nd question. I have applied WHV, student and 189, none of them provided a report. You can ask them though whether everything is okay.


Just to update, I managed to get the copy of the report. I informed during registration that I would like to get a copy, and I was given a form to fill up. Option is to get hardcopy report (you'll have to wait longer) or get the report emailed. I chose to receive it by email. The report was for myself and all my secondary applicants. Hope this info helps for someone intending to go for medicals and want a copy of the report. You have to request for the report at the time of registration though, not after examination.


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Hello Fuch,
> Congrats on your grant! The feeling could be somewhat overwhelming, so take one step at a time.
> 
> This forum has lots of info, you can search around under "Life In Australia".
> ...


thanks yikes, that's a very detail reply!
i havent decided to go to which city, most likely melbourne / sydney, more job opportunities i reckon.
am single and just quit my job, ready to move anytime somehow feel insecure without getting a job offer prior to my move, haha
good luck on your application, i think you can expect grant really soon with 75 points, just make sure you upload everything before CO assigned


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

how you spent your time now?
Why are you rushing to quit your job? or it is contract based?


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

espionage said:


> how you spent your time now?
> Why are you rushing to quit your job? or it is contract based?


taking a break, about to start job hunting.
think i'll look for job in both australia and singapore (been working in sg for 5 yrs since graduated)


----------



## kawak_zx7 (Sep 11, 2015)

how's the plan to live together going? I believe this was the first thing to discuss why this group was created. Is it still in March? How many of you are still in plan?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

kawak_zx7 said:


> how's the plan to live together going? I believe this was the first thing to discuss why this group was created. Is it still in March? How many of you are still in plan?


Nope, thread was created with the hope fellow Malaysians can help each other to provide info related to migration in term of Malaysians context ( for example where to get documents translated here, where to sit for PTE, how to transfer money between MY and OZ, etc). 

I'm yet to get any update on visa, wish could join those going in March!

Also fellow Malaysians, if you're in Oz during election, have you thought about how to send your vote?


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Dear Malay friends, 

What is the cheapest option to travel from KL to Perth? I would like to fly from Abu Dhabi, lay over in KL for a day then travel to Perth.


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Dear Malay friends,
> 
> What is the cheapest option to travel from KL to Perth? I would like to fly from Abu Dhabi, lay over in KL for a day then travel to Perth.


you may try to search flight via "skyscanner" or "nusatrip". Usually cheapest airline is AirAsia.
Congrats on your on your grant!


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> Hello Fuch,
> Congrats on your grant! The feeling could be somewhat overwhelming, so take one step at a time.
> 
> This forum has lots of info, you can search around under "Life In Australia".
> ...



hello, hope you get ur pr soon !


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> hello, hope you get ur pr soon !


Thanks buddy! Been reading interesting book about Australia to keep my mind busy!

Have you made your first entry?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> Thanks buddy! Been reading interesting book about Australia to keep my mind busy!
> 
> Have you made your first entry?


Yup , moving there permanently in March


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Yup , moving there permanently in March


Awesome news! Wishing you all the very best for the journey ahead


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yikes297 said:


> Awesome news! Wishing you all the very best for the journey ahead


Thanks . Good luck for your pr too


----------



## tonyz81 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Newbie*

Hi All,

I've just received my nomination from NSW. (55+5 SS Engineering Manager)
Hope to get all my submission docs for visa application done before March 2018.
Any nice suburbs for a family of 3??

Cheers!!


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi fellow Malaysians,

I am planning to take my second PTE this month however it seems all 3 centers in Klang Valley are full until mid March . And by that time I had most probably given birth already.
It was not like this when I first took PTE in October 2017, I could've book the test at any center for next day session!

I think I am more ready this time, as I was reduced from workloads before my EDD, I spent most of the time studying and doing practise.

Is it because of the CNY festival coming? Or influx of PTE test takers?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

namn said:


> Hi fellow Malaysians,
> 
> I am planning to take my second PTE this month however it seems all 3 centers in Klang Valley are full until mid March . And by that time I had most probably given birth already.
> It was not like this when I first took PTE in October 2017, I could've book the test at any center for next day session!
> ...


It has been like this since November 2017. Are you able to travel to Penang? There are slots available from 27 Feb to 1 Mar at Disted College.


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> namn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi fellow Malaysians,
> ...



Hi Yikes297,

I don't think so. I'll be full term in 6 days. I already contacted the Pearson customer service they mentioned if there's test taker that let go/postpone their slot, I might stand a chance.

Another question, I noticed in previous post that you've taken PTE few times. May I know if they are all at the same or separate test center? If separate, in your opinion is there any particular test center that is better than another? My first test was taken at Wisma UOA Damansara.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

namn said:


> Hi Yikes297,
> 
> I don't think so. I'll be full term in 6 days. I already contacted the Pearson customer service they mentioned if there's test taker that let go/postpone their slot, I might stand a chance.
> 
> Another question, I noticed in previous post that you've taken PTE few times. May I know if they are all at the same or separate test center? If separate, in your opinion is there any particular test center that is better than another? My first test was taken at Wisma UOA Damansara.


Yes, definitely attempted PTE few times. My first 2 attempts were at MABECS in PJ8. The last 3 attempts were at Sheffield Wisma UOA. The main difference between both are the number of candidates taking the tests. MABECS had more (5/6 if I remember correctly) and Sheffield can accommodate up to 4. Both are accessible via LRT/MRT but I chose Sheffield because I felt the environment were less stressful compared to MABECS where you really feel like you're about to sit for exam.

Wishing you all the best for the exam!


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Yes, definitely attempted PTE few times. My first 2 attempts were at MABECS in PJ8. The last 3 attempts were at Sheffield Wisma UOA. The main difference between both are the number of candidates taking the tests. MABECS had more (5/6 if I remember correctly) and Sheffield can accommodate up to 4. Both are accessible via LRT/MRT but I chose Sheffield because I felt the environment were less stressful compared to MABECS where you really feel like you're about to sit for exam.
> 
> Wishing you all the best for the exam!


Thank you. All the best with the visa processing. May you get a direct grant!


----------



## katie cindy (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm a Malaysian, studied in Melbourne, currently holding a 485 visa granted in March 2017 and working in Melbourne. However, the job that I'm working as has been removed from the skilled migration list (Life scientist) - which is very disappointing. I'm stuck here in a job, paying tax but no way to progress to getting a PR. Any insights on situation like this? Thanks!


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

Guys, I've decided to go for PTE after failing the IELTS twice, to get my desired score of flat 8

My first IELTS result was S/R/L/W - 7.5/8/8/6.5 while the second one 7.5/9/8/7

Being in Australia, the exams are not as frequent as being in Malaysia. On top of that, my heavy semester is about to start, I don't have much time messing around with these English test anymore. I need to get my language results done before i graduate. 

Do you think i should keep going for IELTS or abandon it, and concentrate on preparing for PTE. I have zero experience and knowledge about PTE though.... Might purchase a mock test or course online, or are there free ones. Anyone can point me to the right direction?


----------



## VincyVincentVincy (Feb 13, 2018)

katie cindy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a Malaysian, studied in Melbourne, currently holding a 485 visa granted in March 2017 and working in Melbourne. However, the job that I'm working as has been removed from the skilled migration list (Life scientist) - which is very disappointing. I'm stuck here in a job, paying tax but no way to progress to getting a PR. Any insights on situation like this? Thanks!


Depends if you wanna continue to wait for miracle or not, you still have a year+ left in your 485, life scientist might be back into the list? who knows

However, it is a gamble, and really depends on how bad you want it. Let me tell you a story of my beloved girl.

She came to Australia 10 years ago, did a degree, right after she graduated, she realised the job isnt on the list anymore. So she did another diploma, work her ass off to pay for the diploma as well as the money she borrowed from her degree. Still, failed to stay. Going for the 3rd diploma, dental technician, the same thing happens, the job disappeared from migration job list mid 2016. Lucky enough, her part time job employer decided to sponsor her a 457, but then, it wasn't easy on a 457, your employer will expect a lot more from you. In the end, she suffered from wrist tendonitis, had to go for operation and end up getting sacked. living on insurance

After all the effort from the past 10 years, she still have to go back to China, she'll be leaving soon.

I will be leaving to China and join her, if i fail my attempt this time. I still have another year to go until i graduate. :fingerscrossed: lets hope my occupation will remain on the list. I'll just accept the fate and leave if it got removed, maybe that's the path God planned for me.

Ask yourself how bad you want to stay in Australia. After all these things, i realised it's more important to me who am i living with, rather than where am i living at.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

katie cindy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a Malaysian, studied in Melbourne, currently holding a 485 visa granted in March 2017 and working in Melbourne. However, the job that I'm working as has been removed from the skilled migration list (Life scientist) - which is very disappointing. I'm stuck here in a job, paying tax but no way to progress to getting a PR. Any insights on situation like this? Thanks!


Hi there, I think your best option to find a MARA agent and look at your options or get into some discussions to see whether you qualify for any other visa types. I think you might be able to get 186 or 187 (regional area) if you can get your employer to nominate you.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

VincyVincentVincy said:


> Guys, I've decided to go for PTE after failing the IELTS twice, to get my desired score of flat 8
> 
> My first IELTS result was S/R/L/W - 7.5/8/8/6.5 while the second one 7.5/9/8/7
> 
> ...


I took IELTS path first, and realized how easy it was to score in IELTS General with literally no preparation. However, I did notice a pattern. They will never ever give you all 8 or all 7 (unless you tried for like 10-15 times). My final IELTS score had an overall band of 8.5 - but writing was 7.5 and the remark that did not change the result (took them 10 weeks!). 

So I started focusing on PTE-A, which was harder, because you need to put aside time to practice. With practice and more practice - you should be able to get that score. The good thing about PTE is that it is computer-based - which means no personal subjection when it comes to marking!

I used the resources and tips from this very forum to help with my prep. Just search for PTE in expatforum.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Just wanted to update everyone that I finally got my grant today!

It was a direct grant for SC189! :yo:


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that I finally got my grant today!
> 
> It was a direct grant for SC189!



Congratulations!!
I just had my second attempt of PTE right after maternity leave, last week. Looks like I have to retake


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Anyone know how long does it take to get PCC approved?


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

namn said:


> Congratulations!!
> I just had my second attempt of PTE right after maternity leave, last week. Looks like I have to retake


Did you try the mock tests? I found it helped quite a fair bit.



Rob_John said:


> Anyone know how long does it take to get PCC approved?


Approximately 2 weeks.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

namn said:


> Congratulations!!
> I just had my second attempt of PTE right after maternity leave, last week. Looks like I have to retake


Hi namn, I can completely understand what you're going through. Which section in PTE disappointed you?


----------



## skr85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I need some guidance regarding reference letters for ACS skill assessment.

Below is my scenario (dates on reference letters from company HR):

Company 1 End Date: 11-June-2015
Company 2 Start Date: 8-June-2015

My physical last working day in Company 1 was 5-June-2015. I offset my notice period with my annual leaves. However, HR stated the last service date on the letter, following the notice period. 

My question - will this create a problem during skill assessment due to overlap of dates between 2 companies?

Did anyone of you here faced the same problem before? Would appreciate if you can share your experience.

Thanks!


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

skr85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some guidance regarding reference letters for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi, I had a gap between my previous job and current job (I deliberately took a month off before joining the new place). No questions from ACS regarding the gap. It's the opposite of your scenario.


----------



## zyang (Jun 8, 2018)

Agreed, get advice from MARA and look into Tas 489 or Act 190 state sponsorship while you have rights to work or study in Australia.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi there, anyone has attended any skype/video interview before with Australian employer? Mind to share your experience and tips?

For those who are already in Australia, how is your job hunting going? Please share your experience as well.


----------



## jhin93 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello, anyone here have been through VETASSESS assessment for internal auditor? Any advises on this?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Hi there, anyone has attended any skype/video interview before with Australian employer? Mind to share your experience and tips?
> 
> For those who are already in Australia, how is your job hunting going? Please share your experience as well.


Generally the quality of phone etiquette in Australia has been far better than what I'm used to in Singapore - it's free flowing and natural, there isn't an awkwardness to it that is hard for me to describe here - but my advice would be to not be relaxed first and foremost. 

Personally I have let my interviewers know this is my first / second time etc. being interviewed in this format (so you get the white elephant of it being 'new' out of the way) - I've also let them know that if I am silent it is as I am taking notes (if appropriate), as it's less obvious and hard to tell what is happening when on the phone. 

There is the whole technical side of things that might be obvious but are worth planning well in advance for, e.g. a solid internet connection and contingencies if they don't work (e.g. a backup device or mobile connection). A conducive space with as little ambient noise as possible etc. 

Remember this is an opportunity for you to learn about the organisation you are interviewing with too and assess the fit from your perspective as well. The fact that you have got an interview means there is something mutually beneficial they have identified that is worth exploring - so hype yourself up a bit - you got this!


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> yikes297 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, anyone has attended any skype/video interview before with Australian employer? Mind to share your experience and tips?
> ...


Good inputs! Thanks!! 🙂


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Hi there, anyone has attended any skype/video interview before with Australian employer? Mind to share your experience and tips?
> 
> For those who are already in Australia, how is your job hunting going? Please share your experience as well.


Hi there, 
First of all congrats on your direct grant. I have been pretty busy since the move that I have not visited the forum since i flew over in March. 
I am pretty lucky cause I manage to land a permanent role pretty quickly and started work end of April. However, it is a different industry from what I was doing previously so i took the bold move to quit and look for a new role. 

As for your question, I have done couple of Skype interview and my advice would be to prepare just like you would if you are going for a face to face interview. The questions that they ask would be the same just that the interviewers are not in the same room. 

So have you narrowed down to which state/city that you will be relocating to?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> Hi there,
> First of all congrats on your direct grant. I have been pretty busy since the move that I have not visited the forum since i flew over in March.
> I am pretty lucky cause I manage to land a permanent role pretty quickly and started work end of April. However, it is a different industry from what I was doing previously so i took the bold move to quit and look for a new role.
> 
> ...


I am making my first entry and also my permanent move tomorrow (17-Aug) to Sydney. I managed to secure a job in Sydney and will be starting my new role next week. I have couple of days to settle down before I start my new job. Will be staying around Western Sydney area and travel to CBD (about an hour by train) daily for work.

As of now, I will be moving there alone without my family (I have 2 small children). At present, I am looking at bringing my family over within the next 1 year :fingerscrossed:

Right now, I have mixed feelings. I feel heavy hearted for leaving my family behind, but I also know it's the rational thing to do. I felt it is more sensible to find my bearings first rather than "disrupting" my young children's routine.

Next goal, driving license!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> I am making my first entry and also my permanent move tomorrow (17-Aug) to Sydney. I managed to secure a job in Sydney and will be starting my new role next week. I have couple of days to settle down before I start my new job. Will be staying around Western Sydney area and travel to CBD (about an hour by train) daily for work.
> 
> As of now, I will be moving there alone without my family (I have 2 small children). At present, I am looking at bringing my family over within the next 1 year :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


U got this!

Kudos on finding a job too before coming onshore, that isn't a small feat.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> I am making my first entry and also my permanent move tomorrow (17-Aug) to Sydney. I managed to secure a job in Sydney and will be starting my new role next week. I have couple of days to settle down before I start my new job. Will be staying around Western Sydney area and travel to CBD (about an hour by train) daily for work.
> 
> As of now, I will be moving there alone without my family (I have 2 small children). At present, I am looking at bringing my family over within the next 1 year :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Congrats on securing your job offshore. It is hard to make the initial step and it would be easier if you come over first and at least get settle so that when your family comes over, it would be easier. 
I am currently staying in Western Sydney too, if you want to catch up once you have settle down a bit. 

I have not around to get my driving license too which i have too. 

Have a safe flight


----------



## zx12Han (Jul 5, 2017)

yikes297 said:


> I am making my first entry and also my permanent move tomorrow (17-Aug) to Sydney. I managed to secure a job in Sydney and will be starting my new role next week. I have couple of days to settle down before I start my new job. Will be staying around Western Sydney area and travel to CBD (about an hour by train) daily for work.
> 
> As of now, I will be moving there alone without my family (I have 2 small children). At present, I am looking at bringing my family over within the next 1 year :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Congrats! Success stories like these keep me going. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> U got this!
> 
> Kudos on finding a job too before coming onshore, that isn't a small feat.


Wasn't easy, but wasn't impossible either! Perseverance does come with some sweet treat in the end


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> Congrats on securing your job offshore. It is hard to make the initial step and it would be easier if you come over first and at least get settle so that when your family comes over, it would be easier.
> I am currently staying in Western Sydney too, if you want to catch up once you have settle down a bit.
> 
> I have not around to get my driving license too which i have too.
> ...


Thanks jtsl9! I'm sure we will catch up once I'm there, given that so many Malaysians groups are organizing frequent gatherings (Ive joined Malaysians in Sydney Chapter).

I've never worked in Australia or with Australians before, and I'm venturing into a new industry as well. A little nervous, but excited at the same time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

zx12Han said:


> Congrats! Success stories like these keep me going. Wishing you all the best.



All the best to you too! Let us know if you need help.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Thanks jtsl9! I'm sure we will catch up once I'm there, given that so many Malaysians groups are organizing frequent gatherings (Ive joined Malaysians in Sydney Chapter).
> 
> I've never worked in Australia or with Australians before, and I'm venturing into a new industry as well. A little nervous, but excited at the same time.:fingerscrossed:


Yup, me too. I have joined that group. It is good as there are many wonderful ppl whom cook local delicacy if you missed Malaysian food. 

Same here, first time working in Australia but been here numerous time for holiday. 
All the best and speak soon


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

*NSW driving licence*

hello all, 
Today I took my first driving test and I failed. Felt really disappointed with it. I struggled with changing lanes and my habits of driving in Malaysia seems to affect it. I'm generally a safe driver back home but somehow, I can't seem to grasp the "check over your shoulder" and "don't slow down when changing lanes" concepts here.

Anyone successfully got your licence? Please help to share tips how you overcame this major step.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> hello all,
> Today I took my first driving test and I failed. Felt really disappointed with it. I struggled with changing lanes and my habits of driving in Malaysia seems to affect it. I'm generally a safe driver back home but somehow, I can't seem to grasp the "check over your shoulder" and "don't slow down when changing lanes" concepts here.
> 
> Anyone successfully got your licence? Please help to share tips how you overcame this major step.


Hey have you considered the log book method if it is available? 

You're not the first person to fail their first test - those habits are hard to instill, especially with muscle memory driving in a completely different environment. 

Don't be too hard on yourself


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey have you considered the log book method if it is available?


I've not heard about the logbook method actually. What is it btw? Is it the app used by L drivers to log driving hours?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> I've not heard about the logbook method actually. What is it btw? Is it the app used by L drivers to log driving hours?


Which state / territory are you in? I'll link it for where you are if it is available. 

The logbook method is where you don't have a driving test but learn and are assessed on an ongoing basis on driving competencies.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which state / territory are you in? I'll link it for where you are if it is available.
> 
> The logbook method is where you don't have a driving test but learn and are assessed on an ongoing basis on driving competencies.


I'm in NSW. 

Hmm... I'm very intrigued how the log book works...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> I'm in NSW.
> 
> Hmm... I'm very intrigued how the log book works...


Unfortunately doesn't look like NSW has it, but this is what it looks like in the ACT:

www.nationaldrivingacademy.com.au/act-log-book


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately doesn't look like NSW has it, but this is what it looks like in the ACT:
> 
> ACT Log Book | National Driving Academy | Canberra


Thank you PrettyIsotonic, will check this out. After struggling with IELTS and PTE for 1.5 years, now struggling with this next challenge...


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

I think you should take a lesson or two just to understand what they are looking for on the test. I didn't even know what a blind spot was until I came to aus....


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> I think you should take a lesson or two just to understand what they are looking for on the test. I didn't even know what a blind spot was until I came to aus....


Yeap, I certainly did... 3 classes in fact. My driving instructor was very confident that I would pass as I have good control of the vehicle. However on the day of the test the test officer suddenly took control of my steering wheel when I was about to change lane, citing that there was a car coming on the lane that I was changing into, but I was very certain there wasn't any car. HIs action took me by surprise and caused me to panic.

Was very disappointing really. I find their blind spot checking method is quite dangerous (turning your head over the shoulder for a split second). I don't see anyone following that rule after passing the test.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Yeap, I certainly did... 3 classes in fact. My driving instructor was very confident that I would pass as I have good control of the vehicle. However on the day of the test the test officer suddenly took control of my steering wheel when I was about to change lane, citing that there was a car coming on the lane that I was changing into, but I was very certain there wasn't any car. HIs action took me by surprise and caused me to panic.
> 
> Was very disappointing really. I find their blind spot checking method is quite dangerous (turning your head over the shoulder for a split second). I don't see anyone following that rule after passing the test.


Sometimes under test conditions it is a little more nerve wracking, don't give up.

The blind spot / head check is critical - I drive and also ride a motorbike, and it has saved me from a collision many times when lane changing, and I have been nearly hit (especially on my motorbike) multiple times when other vehicles do not check. It just takes one mistake to cause a fatality. 

Something I was taught was "commentary driving" - so while driving, say out loud what you are doing. It is a good way of reinforcing things and also letting the instructor know you are aware of what needs to be done.


----------



## Abroadero7 (Dec 18, 2018)

yikes297 said:


> I am making my first entry and also my permanent move tomorrow (17-Aug) to Sydney. I managed to secure a job in Sydney and will be starting my new role next week. I have couple of days to settle down before I start my new job. Will be staying around Western Sydney area and travel to CBD (about an hour by train) daily for work.
> 
> As of now, I will be moving there alone without my family (I have 2 small children). At present, I am looking at bringing my family over within the next 1 year :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hi yikes29, i'm a fellow Malaysian and will be moving to Sydney in April 2019 with my Subclass189 visa. Congrats on settling in Sydney and hope you passes your driving test !. 

I see that you managed to get a job while being offshore. May i know what platform did you use ? I've applied for so many 30 jobs via seek.com and not even one replied lol. I believe in most cases they might not entertain unless one's physically there.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sometimes under test conditions it is a little more nerve wracking, don't give up.
> 
> The blind spot / head check is critical - I drive and also ride a motorbike, and it has saved me from a collision many times when lane changing, and I have been nearly hit (especially on my motorbike) multiple times when other vehicles do not check. It just takes one mistake to cause a fatality.
> 
> Something I was taught was "commentary driving" - so while driving, say out loud what you are doing. It is a good way of reinforcing things and also letting the instructor know you are aware of what needs to be done.


Thanks for the useful tips, PrettyIsotonic. The commentary driving was really useful. I definitely don't discount the fact that blind spot check is critical, but I certainly feel looking over your shoulder to check is not the only way to check blind spots.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Abroadero7 said:


> Hi yikes29, i'm a fellow Malaysian and will be moving to Sydney in April 2019 with my Subclass189 visa. Congrats on settling in Sydney and hope you passes your driving test !.
> 
> I see that you managed to get a job while being offshore. May i know what platform did you use ? I've applied for so many 30 jobs via seek.com and not even one replied lol. I believe in most cases they might not entertain unless one's physically there.


Hello Abroadero7, congrats for taking the decision to move! It certainly wasn't an easy decision for me and I'm still struggling to decide when to bring my family.

As for the job, I used seek, indeed, linkedin and some directly on company websites. I received 2 job offers while being offshore and I accepted one of it (after careful considerations and salary negotiations) - so certainly it is not impossible but was definitely challenging. I remember few members in this forum have shared resume and cover letter tips which are definitely useful - I have used the same. The job that I finally accepted was through seek and it's a fixed term contract for a year.

One point that I hope you are already aware is - applying for jobs in Australia require you to customise your resume and cover letter for every position you apply. This is something that we don't do in Malaysia. Also, ensure you have 2-3 references in your resume (and inform your referees!) because this will be used for background check. I spent 2-3 days working on my resume and cover letter to apply for 1 job. 

If you have the skills and experience that they are looking for, being onshore or offshore doesn't matter I guess. Keep trying even while you're offshore - you have nothing to lose really. All the best!

As for my driving licence - managed to pass my driving test and get my full unrestricted NSW licence on 15th Dec!! Phew!! That's one tick mark for my 2018 to-do list


----------



## Abroadero7 (Dec 18, 2018)

yikes297 said:


> Hello Abroadero7, congrats for taking the decision to move! It certainly wasn't an easy decision for me and I'm still struggling to decide when to bring my family.
> 
> As for the job, I used seek, indeed, linkedin and some directly on company websites. I received 2 job offers while being offshore and I accepted one of it (after careful considerations and salary negotiations) - so certainly it is not impossible but was definitely challenging. I remember few members in this forum have shared resume and cover letter tips which are definitely useful - I have used the same. The job that I finally accepted was through seek and it's a fixed term contract for a year.
> 
> ...


Hi Yikes297, great news and congrats on passing your driving test ! Do you have a car in Sydney or are you planning to buy one ? Cars there are so cheap !

Awesome, nice to hear that you got some offers via seek while being offshore. I'll definitely persevere and keep trying. My CV and cover letters are also amended to suit Australia but maybe due to being end of the year, the job market is not so good now. Anyway i still have time till April  Thanks for the tips on the references on the CV, will be including some. 

It was an easy choice for me as ill be moving together with my girlfriend. I believe you should move your family over as if it were me i might get a little bit lonely after some time haha. Being with your loved ones will definitely enhance your Australian experience.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Yikes! Congrats  

Time to zoom around this summer season!!


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> One point that I hope you are already aware is - applying for jobs in Australia require you to customise your resume and cover letter for every position you apply.


I like this point very much.

Yes, it is true that people might overlook this by using Quick Apply method which can result in having negative impression by HR. This is because, they really look for the candidate who is really interested in the job he/she applied for.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yikes! Congrats
> 
> Time to zoom around this summer season!!



Thanks! Time to look for a car now 

I'm back in KL for the summer and thank goodness for that! Heard that heatwave has been terrible back in Sydney! And I narrowly escaped from being hit by hailstorm (they were huge!) while I'm on my way to Central to catch the airport train.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I would like to seek your advice in getting the PCC in Malaysia. It is for my wife and she stayed in KL for like 5 years for her study. We are now in Singapore and I would like to know how we can get PCC from Malaysia for the foreigner. I found that we have to online and the website I have given is for Malaysian only I guess. I tried to call Malaysia embassy in Singapore. However no one pick up my call. I am sorry if my post is not relevant to this thread. Any advice will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yikes297 said:


> Thanks! Time to look for a car now
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in KL for the summer and thank goodness for that! Heard that heatwave has been terrible back in Sydney! And I narrowly escaped from being hit by hailstorm (they were huge!) while I'm on my way to Central to catch the airport train.


Oh boy its been scorching this summer - usually I'm offshore myself but I'm spending half my days out and about swimming this holiday season to cool down. 

Luckily no hail in Canberra, gonna be a huge backlog for hail damage repairs for vehicles out there


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

Guys,

Need your help here. I lived in Malaysia from 2013 to 2014 on employment pass. While I was there, I got EA form after I filed my IT return for 2013. For 2014, however, I lived for a few months so didn’t file my IT return. I now need EA form for 2014 too. Could someone please advise how to get it being offshore? I have tax statement for 2014 provided by my employer - the same thing I had used to get the EA form for 2013. 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your help here. I lived in Malaysia from 2013 to 2014 on employment pass. While I was there, I got EA form after I filed my IT return for 2013. For 2014, however, I lived for a few months so didn’t file my IT return. I now need EA form for 2014 too. Could someone please advise how to get it being offshore? I have tax statement for 2014 provided by my employer - the same thing I had used to get the EA form for 2013.
> 
> ...




Can someone please throw some light on this?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

balaaspire17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your help here. I lived in Malaysia from 2013 to 2014 on employment pass. While I was there, I got EA form after I filed my IT return for 2013. For 2014, however, I lived for a few months so didn’t file my IT return. I now need EA form for 2014 too. Could someone please advise how to get it being offshore? I have tax statement for 2014 provided by my employer - the same thing I had used to get the EA form for 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi balaaspire17
When you leave Malaysia you will need to settle your tax before your final month salary is released - your Malaysian employer would have withheld the final amount until IRB released the Tax Clearance letter - did you receive such letter? You would have submitted CP21 form to IRB in order to get the Tax Clearance letter.

Btw, why do you need the EA form when you have the tax statement (I'm assuming you're referring to PCB statement here)?


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to seek your advice in getting the PCC in Malaysia. It is for my wife and she stayed in KL for like 5 years for her study. We are now in Singapore and I would like to know how we can get PCC from Malaysia for the foreigner. I found that we have to online and the website I have given is for Malaysian only I guess. I tried to call Malaysia embassy in Singapore. However no one pick up my call. I am sorry if my post is not relevant to this thread. Any advice will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


Hi Julyhtet,
In Malaysia, PCC is known as Certificate of Good Conduct and it is done online. Online application is applicable for both Malaysians and Non-Malaysians. Use your passport to register for an account via Foreign Ministry website. The letter will be ready for collection within a month if I'm not mistaken (I got mine in a week, but then maybe because I'm a Malaysian). I'm not sure whether you could get the same from Malaysian embassy, but it'll be worth to visit them instead of calling them.


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

yikes297 said:


> Hi balaaspire17
> 
> When you leave Malaysia you will need to settle your tax before your final month salary is released - your Malaysian employer would have withheld the final amount until IRB released the Tax Clearance letter - did you receive such letter? You would have submitted CP21 form to IRB in order to get the Tax Clearance letter.
> 
> ...




Hi Yikes297,

Thanks for your response.

I am filing my 189 visa application.

Could you please let me know the documents to be submitted for 189 visa application as evidence for Malaysian employment?

It’s bit urgent. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

yikes297 said:


> Hi Julyhtet,
> In Malaysia, PCC is known as Certificate of Good Conduct and it is done online. Online application is applicable for both Malaysians and Non-Malaysians. Use your passport to register for an account via Foreign Ministry website. The letter will be ready for collection within a month if I'm not mistaken (I got mine in a week, but then maybe because I'm a Malaysian). I'm not sure whether you could get the same from Malaysian embassy, but it'll be worth to visit them instead of calling them.


Thanks you. I have submitted since 1st Jan 2019. So far now news yet. I have written to the contact given by Malaysia Embassy (Singapore) and was told to wait as the timeline stated on website is maximum of 2 months.


----------



## pausyum (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi guys, a Malaysian here! I've received invitation to apply for Victoria state nomination, and while waiting for the outcome I am in the midst of filling in form 80 and 1221.

In one of the questions in the forms, they asked if I have ever served a military service. Does PLKN count as military service? I am quite reluctant to put it in as, first, it has so little to do with anything military, and second I am worried that putting yes would raise their concern on granting me a PR.

Does anyone have the same experience? Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> Hi Yikes297,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...




Any inputs on this please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

balaaspire17 said:


> Hi Yikes297,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


Hi there, i took this from Immi website:
"Provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your employment contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer or work reference."

Just to let you know, I have used a migration agent so I'm not sure what are all the documents submitted by the agent for my case. However what you need to submit will also differ case by case.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

pausyum said:


> Hi guys, a Malaysian here! I've received invitation to apply for Victoria state nomination, and while waiting for the outcome I am in the midst of filling in form 80 and 1221.
> 
> In one of the questions in the forms, they asked if I have ever served a military service. Does PLKN count as military service? I am quite reluctant to put it in as, first, it has so little to do with anything military, and second I am worried that putting yes would raise their concern on granting me a PR.
> 
> Does anyone have the same experience? Any help is very much appreciated!


I'm assuming you're referring to Khidmat Negara (national service). I don't think that's considered military service.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Julyhtet said:


> Thanks you. I have submitted since 1st Jan 2019. So far now news yet. I have written to the contact given by Malaysia Embassy (Singapore) and was told to wait as the timeline stated on website is maximum of 2 months.


Just would like to update about this here. We obtained the Certificate of Good Conduct yesterday. Documenting the procedure here

First, we need to register using the passport on the link below. 

https://ekonsular.kln.gov.my/

And after the registration, we need to sign in and apply "Certificate of Good Conduct". A passport identification is need to be uploaded. Either address of the school (if you were student) or the employer details (if you have worked) during the application process. After the form is filled up and submitted, it will give you the acknowledgment slip. It is important as we need to show this upon collection. I had a problem printing as PDF (probably I was using IE instead of recommended Firefox). Luckily, I managed to screen shot the "Application submitted" page and used it upon collection. 

First, the status will say, "submitted". Then it will change to "In Process". Then it will change to "Ready for collection" if it the checking is completed. It took us 7 days to change from "Submitted" to "In Process" stage and then took 3 weeks to change from "In process" to "Ready for collection" stage. 

If you see "Ready for collection" status, print that page and bring it along with your passport and the acknowledgement page to embassy and pay the amount in cash (Equivalent of 10 Ringgit) for processing. We then need to wait another 3 working days before collecting the Certificate of Good Conduct in Embassy. 

I do this in Singapore and I hope it will be same for all other countries as well. But I did go to Embassy and check the process although the steps are shown on their website too.


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey fellow Malaysians, would like to ask something regarding to employment verification.

1) How often do immigration do employment verification on applicants?
2) If they ever do the verification, will you guys or your agent know about this?
3) is it true that they do the employment verification because the said company was not MNC or some big company where they are unable to verify through online searches?

Thanks


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> Hey fellow Malaysians, would like to ask something regarding to employment verification.
> 
> 1) How often do immigration do employment verification on applicants?
> 2) If they ever do the verification, will you guys or your agent know about this?
> ...


It varies on the case officer, there is no precedent for it. If your employment is legitimate you have nothing to worry about.

They will no inform you that they are planning to call (that kindda defeats the purpose of it.)


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all,

It has been awhile since I write in this forum.
Just to update you guys, after serious consideration, I proceeded with 489 SA visa application.
I understand it is not a PR, and we'll not be covered by certain benefits, however due losing points to age factor, we gave it a go.
Our visa was granted last week, with IED 23 October 2019.

So here's the thing. Our agent offers us some extra English translation service, they said it is for Australia Driving License, school enrollment, bank account opening, house rental and so on.
Among documents needed are birth certificates, marriage certificates and driving license.

May I know if these are necessary especially for documents that are already bilingual printed like latest birth certificates and driving license.
Would like to get the opinion especially those who already settled there. I am trying to avoid unnecessary cost.


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

namn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It has been awhile since I write in this forum.
> Just to update you guys, after serious consideration, I proceeded with 489 SA visa application.
> ...


Congrats namn!

*For driving license*
Just get the latest one which is bilingual. And get a letter from JPJ that states your driving experience in Malaysia (the letter costs RM10 and it's in English, and you get it immediately after filling up a form). Make sure the letter is stamped and signed by the JPJ officer who issued it to you (they don't normally do, but insist on it). You can use these documents to get Driving License, no translation required. This is the procedure for NSW, please check in SA government websites for any additional rules.

*For Birth Certs, Marriage Certs
*These are also dual language by default in Malaysia, and you don't need to translate them. If you hold an old birth cert (which I did), just pay RM5 and get a new one issued to you from JPN. I did it in Putrajaya.

*Bank Account opening
*No translation required. I opened my account offshore with NAB using just my passport and activated it upon my arrival here. Your passport is more than enough for any other matters as it is in English.

*School enrolment*
I am in the midst of arranging for school enrolment for my kids and the document required are your address confirmation (because it is based on catchment area) so you need to use lease agreement/utility bills info + passport/birth cert (that is in dual language). If both parents were born overseas then both parents passport will be sighted. I'm in NSW btw so rules may apply differently in SA. 

Also I hope you are aware that school will charge you higher fees if you're not a PR (like paying for international school). You need to register your kids in Immunisation registry and in my case both my children has the immunisation booklet in English because I took the jabs in private hospital in KL. I believe the government issued immunisation book in Malay (I'm not sure - never seen one) so only if you happen to have that in Malay, get it translated or alternatively look for a Malaysian GP in SA who can understand Malay.

It's weird that your agent wants to offer you this service when they would have already translated all these documents as part of the application process if at all it was required. If it wasn't required as part of the visa application process what makes them think it will be required after you are granted the visa. Most of Malaysian official documents are in dual language and it is widely accepted here. I used passport for most of the transactions and started using driving license once I've obtained it.

You may want to use translation service for testamurs & transcripts although I didn't have to do it as mine are either in English or English+Malay by default. 

All the best for your move!


----------



## namn (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi yikes297,

Thank you for your valuable inputs.
I was quite confused too when they asked.
So apart from new copies which we will be able to do independently, looks like we may not have to do any new translation at all.

Regarding the school fees, from my own checking and as informed by the agent, in SA, 489 visa holder will be charged the same just like PR and citizens. This goes to both primary and secondary public school. However once the children go to tertiary education institution, that's when they will be charged as international students. But i hope we are already a PR by then 🙂

Sounds like it's going to be a complete family unit for you soon. We haven't told our kids yet 😄




yikes297 said:


> namn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Sorry I couldn't find any relevant information, but I was just wondering if I could use myEquals to send my transcript/testamur digital copies towards ACS/Applying for PR?

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm new in here. 

How do we obtain the report for the police checks ?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Hi guys, I'm new in here.
> 
> How do we obtain the report for the police checks ?


I am assuming you are asking how to get Malaysian PCC.

You have to make an account at https://ekonsular.kln.gov.my and apply for PCC online. Once the PCC is ready for collection, you can either collect from Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Putrajaya (if in Malaysia) or get it from your local high commission (if outside Malaysia).

Cheers


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Also, do we need to provide birth certificate? I have lost mine ages ago.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Thanks for the reply. Also, do we need to provide birth certificate? I have lost mine ages ago.


In most cases, yes you do need birth certificate. But if you can't find it then nothing can be done. 

Upload maximum number of documents as evidence for your DOB and hopefully it should be fine.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

jtsl9 said:


> Yup, me too. I have joined that group. It is good as there are many wonderful ppl whom cook local delicacy if you missed Malaysian food.
> 
> Same here, first time working in Australia but been here numerous time for holiday.
> All the best and speak soon


hi bro, I realised that you have been granted visa as a marketing specialist. 

I am now in the midst of preparing my reference letter for skills assessment. May I know if your reference letter which outlined the tasks in your employment were done in bullet points or in essay format? Which would be the preferred way? 

Also, there are 9 tasks outlined by ANZSCO for a marketing specialist. If I were to produce only 7 to 8 tasks which match those 9 tasks given by ANZSCO, would it suffice?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

unkle_uber said:


> hi bro, I realised that you have been granted visa as a marketing specialist.
> 
> I am now in the midst of preparing my reference letter for skills assessment. May I know if your reference letter which outlined the tasks in your employment were done in bullet points or in essay format? Which would be the preferred way?
> 
> Also, there are 9 tasks outlined by ANZSCO for a marketing specialist. If I were to produce only 7 to 8 tasks which match those 9 tasks given by ANZSCO, would it suffice?


Hi there,

Sorry for the late response as I have not been logging into this website for about a year.
Btw, I am not a bro. 

I did my letter in bullet points and as long as you meet at least 70% of the ANZSCO description for Marketing Specialist, you would be fine


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

unkle_uber said:


> Thanks for the reply. Also, do we need to provide birth certificate? I have lost mine ages ago.


You can request for new birth cert from JPN even when you don't have the old one. They have birth records in their system. Doing it from JPN Putrajaya is faster. Due to MCO, it's better to call ahead and confirm the operation hours and services offered prior to heading there.


Sorry for the late response by the way. I decided to provide the response anyway so that it can benefit others in similar situation.


----------

